# Question for Americans



## Baron Greuner (Jan 15, 2016)

Hey you guys. Quick one for you.

Is Sean Penn a fucking imbecile?


----------



## catsass (Jan 15, 2016)

I can't verify the _fucking_ part.


----------



## Mr Mindcrime (Jan 15, 2016)

Yup!


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 15, 2016)

I don't think he's the sharpest knife in the drawer. On the other hand, after the disaster in Haiti, he put on his big boy pants and moved down there for months to do actual work, and still raises beaucoup units of the elusive spondulicks. 

He also had a good deal to do with capturing El Chapo. That might have been inadvertent, but it was better than some of your royal counterparts did, boyo.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 16, 2016)

I didn't realise you were Welsh, Larry?!


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 16, 2016)

Depends how you look at things.
He showed us how corrupt Governments have become.
They knew El Chapos location the whole time.
Regulation is easier than dealing with new partners.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 16, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> I didn't realise you were Welsh, Larry?!


 
I like to throw in these erudite regionalisms because I'm self educated and trying to look sophisticated and such.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 16, 2016)

Haha! Nothing at all wrong with being self educated. Usually I find, self educated people are a lot more interesting.

Not the sharpest knife in the drawer? You mean he's a bloody idiot?


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 16, 2016)

catsass said:


> I can't verify the _fucking_ part.



What the hell is a _catsass_ may I inquire?

And besides. People here have been used to my Tourettes issue for years.


----------



## dpasdernick (Jan 16, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> What the hell is a _catsass_ may I inquire?
> 
> And besides. People here have been used to my Tourettes issue for years.



Baron, I'm pretty sure it was a joke. I think Catass was just confirming the imbecile part of your question. 

Oh and, Sean Penn is an imbecile, f*cking or otherwise...


----------



## catsass (Jan 16, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> What the hell is a _catsass_ may I inquire?
> And besides. People here have been used to my Tourettes issue for years.



What dpasdernick said...
My comment was intended as a joke. I meant, "Yes, Sean Penn is an imbecile - but I know nothing about his sex life."
I do not know if he is a _fucking_ imbecile or a _celibate_ imbecile.
My apologies for ruffling your feathers. It certainly was not my intention. It was a failed attempt at humor.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 16, 2016)

Just let me do the humour round here Tex!


----------



## catsass (Jan 16, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Just let me do the humour round here Tex!


Sounds good. At least you don't have to _explain_ your jokes. A joke that requires an explanation is indeed a failure.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 16, 2016)

He strikes me as someone who believes in the innate good of all people, including demented criminals.

If he gets the interview with ISIS, I hope they don't murder him and make a video of it. That would be a hard lesson for a guy who doesn't seem to understand the concept of true evil.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 16, 2016)

He had a rant against the UK back in 2012 and we just put it down to him being eccentric. But apparently not.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 16, 2016)

Penns father was a communist in the 50s and pretty much had his life ruined so Penn has always enjoyed siding with victims from Capitalism.
But ISIS interviews are out of the question atm.
Thats a job for Justin Beiber.
He'll do an ISIS concert in Mosul and Raqqa, then have a chat with their Supreme leader bringing home a message to Trump.
Then do a Rolling Stone interview, sell millions of downloads of Live releases like Rockin in Raqqa....Dancin with the Spinach Chins, etc.


----------



## catsass (Jan 16, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> Spinach Chins



Hahaha....Haven't heard that term in awhile!


----------



## dpasdernick (Jan 16, 2016)

catsass said:


> What dpasdernick said...
> My comment was intended as a joke. I meant, "Yes, Sean Penn is an imbecile - but I know nothing about his sex life."
> I do not know if he is a _fucking_ imbecile or a _celibate_ imbecile.
> My apologies for ruffling your feathers. It certainly was not my intention. It was a failed attempt at humor.



I thought your comment was hilarious. Didn't fail for me at all.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 16, 2016)

The joke worked for me, too.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 16, 2016)

marclawsonmusic said:


> He strikes me as someone who believes in the innate good of all people, including demented criminals.
> 
> If he gets the interview with ISIS, I hope they don't murder him and make a video of it. That would be a hard lesson for a guy who doesn't seem to understand the concept of true evil.


Perhaps, but at least the lesson would be definitive!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## chimuelo (Jan 17, 2016)

If you want some real insight on this read some of the other actresses texts she shared with La Mero Chingon...
On recent feeds from Mexico it seems war with the Zetas is inevitable.
Mexican and American law dawgs will need El Chapo to cooperate to avoid another 100,000 dead.

He'll most likely cooperate and go into witness protection somewhere in SoCal running a Taco Stand.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 18, 2016)

The answer is no. Donald Trump is a fucking imbecile. Rick Santorum is a fucking imbecile. Carly Fiorina is a fucking imbecile. After Katrina Sean Penn was in the 9th Ward trying to save people's lives. Fox News thinks Sean Penn is a fucking imbecile, so quite naturally people who watch Fox News think so as well, because they think whatever they are told to think.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 18, 2016)

Are you implying I watch Fox News?


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 18, 2016)

Soundhound said:


> Fox News thinks Sean Penn is a fucking imbecile



They may have a point.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 18, 2016)

Mebbe, Barry (may I call you Barry?) but with his work in Haiti, I'm thinkin' he's done more for humanity than you or I.

Are you a churchgoer?


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm saying that Fox News is poison, and they hate anything that comes from the left. And I'm saying that Sean Penn spends a lot of time trying to help people. He's also an actor. They need attention like we all need air. Being annoyed with Sean Penn is like complaining about the quality of the band on the Titanic. The Republican party is doing everything they can to sink the ship.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 18, 2016)

I don't understand how this conversation became about politics and Fox News.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 18, 2016)

The thread is titled 'Question for Americans', it was christened as Fox News politics at birth.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 18, 2016)

That doesn't make any sense to me. Are you saying that all Americans watch Fox News? Are you an American?

I'm confused...


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 18, 2016)

No it sounds to me like the question suggests that if you are a 'real American' then you would presumably think Sean Penn is an idiot.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 18, 2016)

Soundhound said:


> No it sounds to me like the question suggests that if you are a 'real American' then you would presumably think Sean Penn is an idiot.



Oh... I didn't take it that way. I thought OP was not American and was asking the opinion of Americans in the thread.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 18, 2016)

No I think it's more of an Archie Bunker vibe.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 18, 2016)

Only if you consider Adr...er...Baron...to be a dyed in the wool conservative hawk guy.

Which I do, btw  And...he is.

But I love him despite his *Official Crank *status.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 18, 2016)

As Cosell always said, "just tellin' like it is, Muhammad."


----------



## Uncle Peter (Jan 19, 2016)

Sean Penn *is* an imbecile


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 19, 2016)

NYC Composer said:


> Only if you consider Adr...er...Baron...to be a dyed in the wool conservative hawk guy.
> 
> Which I do, btw  And...he is.
> 
> But I love him despite his *Official Crank *status.



Ha! I really get on with you Larry and always have, even though politically we are poles apart. That said, dear old Sound has 'sense of humour' failure and needs to have it seen to by a humour doctor. Might mean a transplant. Time will tell. 

No Marc, I'm English. Never trust the English btw. They're not to be trusted.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 19, 2016)

Soundhound said:


> No I think it's more of an Archie Bunker vibe.



As a matter of fact Sound, I can go very left wing on a persons ass. It doesn't happen very often granted, but when it does, I make Jeremy (that's JC to you) look like Enid Blyton in a thatched cottage in Dorset.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 19, 2016)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Oh... I didn't take it that way. I thought OP was not American and was asking the opinion of Americans in the thread.



Of course, while on the subject Marc. You know what Jeremy wants to if he becomes Dict…sorry Prime Minister don't you?

He wants to replace all our nuclear warheads with confetti and pretty fireworks. Oh yeah.

Now I don't know about anyone else, but when I get the chance to detonate a nuclear ballistic missile 500 metres above a city of my choice, I don't want anything left. Not even a virus. I don't want the place covered in confetti. I don't pay taxes for that! I'm not interested in our Dreadnought submarines going round the world, parking off the coast of say (top of my head) Yemen, and putting on a firework display! WTF is that all about!!!!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 19, 2016)

"I say we take off and nuke the site from orbit. It's the only way to be sure."

I don't know all of Jeremy's politics, but it sounds like he and Bernie would be fast friends.

My political party is apathy. Too much fuckery on both sides for this cranky Yank.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 19, 2016)

Obama fell down and got up, dusted himself off and figured out how to have bad guys killing each other while we make billions arming allies.
Sure beats our former strategy of us spending trillions while our men and women die.
Personally I am very greedy and want everything free, and its all about me.
So voting for whoever gives my offspring the most free stuff gets my vote.
Why pretend I give a rats ass about feeding the poor or sheltering puppies and kittens.
I believe I am right in line with UK and UE politics.
Bring in millions of impovershed folks charge working folks billions and while ripping them off cut me in on the action....


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 19, 2016)

UE politics?


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 19, 2016)

My feeling is that there's too much jiggery-pokery going on, and we're lacking some tomfoolery.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 19, 2016)

Would love to hear it, Herr Greuner. I await your left wing rant, but I won't hold my breath due to low oxygen supply in Los Angeles, and being a realist.

And I've witnessed your 'sense of humor', didn't get the joke. Terrific support for the old saw that there are no right wing comedians. Dennis Miller isn't useful as evidence, since he's not funny.




Baron Greuner said:


> As a matter of fact Sound, I can go very left wing on a persons ass. It doesn't happen very often granted, but when it does, I make Jeremy (that's JC to you) look like Enid Blyton in a thatched cottage in Dorset.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 19, 2016)

NYC Composer said:


> My feeling is that there's too much jiggery-pokery going on, and we're lacking some tomfoolery.



Nope. Sound just provided some.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 19, 2016)

Yup, I didn't think you had anything. 




Baron Greuner said:


> Nope. Sound just provided some.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 20, 2016)

I am excited for all of us.
Every week more criminal activities on the wealthy
white Queen are revealed.
More lies from Debbie Wasserman-Shultz, so for these
ineffective self appointed Libetals to win they have
to give us more stuff than Bernie.
But keeping thier word is not a strength with wealthy whites so maybe offering cash at the polls before we vote is what we'll end up with.
The idea of having to earn your money like the GOP 
wants is so unappealing.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 20, 2016)

I thought the Republicans' idea was to inherit it, then spend big bucks (in a cabal of billionaires led by the Koch brothers) to defuse any effort by regulators, people who want to tax capital gains and pass-throughs, or other creeping populist radical socialists who might want to level the playing field.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 20, 2016)

On the other hand, it's hard to resist voting for anyone endorsed by Rappin' Sarah Palin. Still, Cruz has the Duck Dynasty guy.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 20, 2016)

Yeah thats them.
Because they have so much of the wealth we have to work...
Thsts not right.

So it makes no sense voting for them.
I want free food, free energy, free housing, free school, and free health care.
If Hillary goes to jail folks will have to look for work again. OMG.....

Free Xeon CPUs, and the entire East/West cloud subsidized by rich whites.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 20, 2016)

Voting Republican, unless you are wildly wealthy, is precisely the same as hitting yourself in the face with a brick. Repeatedly. Which would explain the level of intelligence it takes to vote Republican. 

Sarah Palin. Donald Trump. Ted Cruz. Jeb Bush. George W Bush. Dick Cheney. Dan Quayle. Ronald bedtime for bonzo Reagan. This isn't real. This has to be performance art. We're going to wake up from the last 30 years and Hunter Thompson will be behind it all, it's just a rough draft for something he found too distasteful to pursue any further.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm reading a book called Dark Money, by Jane Mayer. It explains the aforementioned cabal. Right up your alley, Chim. Secret billionaire meetings and whatnot. It does not seem as if (in late 2008, post election) they were in a giving mood. Not to us little people, anyway. No Xeons, no Cloud, even if it had existed.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 21, 2016)

NYC Composer said:


> On the other hand, it's hard to resist voting for anyone endorsed by Rappin' Sarah Palin. Still, Cruz has the Duck Dynasty guy.



I watched Ms Palin's acceptance speech for old Trumper on TV. Cheesus Larry! I wouldn't want her in the house. Every piece of glass in the place would instantly shatter. God almighty that girl can shriek.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 21, 2016)

As a brown skinned white racist I think if wealthy white Liberals would follow Jerry Browns strategy of importing poverty they could easily expand thier plantations.
In California giving illegals licenses and free stuff in exchange for a vote has succeeded magnificently.
Whites are now a minority after a decade of this brilliant strategy.

Outsiders are going to win in 2016.
Trump and Sanders have beaten the wealthy white Liberal and Conservative SuperPacs.
Better just prepare for uniting the millions of poor created over the last 7 years and uniting them with illegals so wealthy whites can have larger plantations to take back power in 2020.
I can handle buying my own stuff for 4 more years.
Then I'll be in my 60s and really appreciate having everything given to me after a life of struggling under wealthy white Liberals and Conservatives.

Ill even consider taking Liberal languages classes.
Then come to this forum and teach you rich whites how offensive it is using VEPro where a Master / Slave relationship still exists.
We will call this a "A more powerful DAW networking several equally powerful DAWs for maximum polyphony and redundancy."

No more offensive threads titled " I need a new slave,"


----------



## snowleopard (Jan 21, 2016)

NYC Composer said:


> I'm reading a book called Dark Money, by Jane Mayer.


.
You may want to pick up Perfectly Legal, by Pulitzer winning NY Times tax writer David Cay Johnston. He sums up the plutocracy/oligarchy/kleptocracy quite well, and is refreshingly unbiased politically about it, going into very specific detail about how corrupted the system is across the board.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 21, 2016)

snowleopard said:


> .
> You may want to pick up Perfectly Legal, by Pulitzer winning NY Times tax writer David Cay Johnston. He sums up the plutocracy/oligarchy/kleptocracy quite well, and is refreshingly unbiased politically about it, going into very specific detail about how corrupted the system is across the board.



I shall. Have you read Mayer? In specific, have you read The Dark Side, mostly about how we quasi-legally approved torture?


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 21, 2016)

Two good books for my upcoming vacation! (Not to count chickens or anything... fingers crossed.) Anyone ever read Confessions of an Economic Hitman? I think there's been a documentary companion piece done since I read it years ago, but haven't seen that.

Burned into my memory is Alito's smarmy dis of Obama during a State of the Union address as Obama spoke about how Citizen's United was going to make the problem of money in politics even worse. The radical right makes for very compelling television.


----------



## snowleopard (Jan 21, 2016)

NYC Composer said:


> I shall. Have you read Mayer? In specific, have you read The Dark Side, mostly about how we quasi-legally approved torture?


I have not. I'm not so sure I can stomach it. I long ago concluded that our country was a plutocracy. Being a student of history (my mother taught it) I've been well aware of the gilded age, and the power of demagogues like Father Coughlin, since an early age. I also have a friend who studied under Charles M. Kelly many years ago.

http://www.kellysite.net/prefacecw.htm


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 21, 2016)

What makes the Darkside interesting is not so much the plutocracy angle, more the grab for power by the executive branch and the Golden Shield provided by the Justice Department. It's not limited to the Bush presidency as no branch of government ever gives back a power that it has taken.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 21, 2016)

That is an angle that not only interests me but worries me.
I liked Bill Clinton he was the right guy at the right time but his lies under oathe that had no consequences paved the way for lies about WMDs as well as torture somehow being legal. We usually let Israelis and Egyptians be the bad guys as leverage.

Obama and Holder really have made it easy for the next crew to have complete avenues of lawlessness available to them.

And Citizens United is a direct result of decades of corrupt public Unions ripping off tax payers then recycling that cash back into campaigns to those who negotiated those contracts.

Instead of eliminating that corruption a balance of even more corruption is added to the layers of insulation making accountability non existant.

I am going to get Dark Side.
When such a book has no litigation on the publishing level its safe to assume its not liable for slander or false accusations.

Thats 2 good suggestions this year.


----------



## JonFairhurst (Jan 22, 2016)

Yesterday evening, I flew from Washington DC to home by way of Phoenix. John McCain sat three rows behind me. (Not in 1st class, but as he was fleeing the snowstorm, he probably booked his tickets late.)

I voted against him at the time, but I'd put him miles ahead of the yahoos in the current GOP race. Then again, his campaign gets the blame for bringing Trump's most recent endorser into the national spotlight. So there's that...


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 22, 2016)

The fact that Trump wasn't even dinged when he went off on McCain's war record had to be one of the head shaking-est political moments of our time. Only matched, perhaps, by the "Swift-boating" of John Kerry.

Not that I'm any McCain fan mind you, but I know exactly what you mean. Nixon would be considered a flaming liberal these days. He created the EPA and OSHA, for god's sake.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 22, 2016)

Well Madonna and GaGa say the stupidest shit and sell millions of records.
I think they understand how to win.
Palin alone is old hat, no biggie. But combine that with a major newspsper and the Governor of Iowa and you get free press, beating the wealthy white conservative ground game costing hundreds of millions.

Trump always said he was smarter, and a winner.
Seems he is showing it. Politicians just talk shit rip off tax payers and cost thier investors billions.

Liberals build giant Ghettos.
Trump builds infrastructure.

Liberals help sell another 3.5 million guns last month.
Then try and pass more meaningless unenforcable feel good laws...

Arent you guys tired of losers.....?


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 23, 2016)

Trump builds failed casinos in Atlantic City and ghettos with gold faucets for wealthy foreigners in Manhattan.

Palin is pretty much off her rocker. Did you actually watch that entire Trump endorsement speech? There were literally entire sentences that were completely incoherent.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 23, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> Well Madonna and GaGa say the stupidest shit and sell millions of records.



If you put Madonna, Gaga and Ms Palin in my drawing room, their combined conversation noise would strip the varnish off my sideboard. Needs to come down several decibels. It's almost outside the human hearing range.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm playing the speech now.
What a whacked out chick.
But the brilliant move costing tax payers ZERO DOLLARS worked.
I like seeing smart winners. Don't care if she wore a dress made of fishing lures.
Larry I hope we can still be friends after the middle class removes your wealthy champions.
I have now turned on OAN at my hotel to watch racist Hispanic Rubio give his speech.
He is rather gifted.
Even without Liberal teleprompters he memorized his lines.

Much more authentic than the staged DNC debates for wealthy whites only.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 23, 2016)

I wish I could "like" my own posts...


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm not sure I've ever seen a brown face at a Trump rally. I wasn't aware there were that many entertainment starved diabetic older white people left in America.

Chim, we'll always be pals, and I have no wealthy champions. Who was your populist- the Donald?? Did he lose all his money? Is he not a wealthy champion? All we got left is Bernie.

Rubio looks like the best dressed guy on the high school debate team.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 23, 2016)

Just finished watching my fellow muchacho give a speech.
I agree with Liberals though that superior whites should rule over the inferior races until they repair the ghettos they own.
But think wealthy white Liberals in Hollywood should listen to minorities and allow minority actors and actresses to win grammies every now and then.
Imagine being a minority Asian, Hispanic, Indian, Arab or Black and only allowed to warm up the white headliners and serve their food.
After finally succeeding in white Liberal Hollywood, you pull up in your brand new Limo to be more acceptable, only to have wealthy whites criticize you for burning fossil fuels as they attend DAVOS in private Lear Jets.
Liberals should practice what they preach.
I could live with a racist Hispanic as President though.
These old wrinkled whites hurt my eyes.
I love Bernie. But he looks like a Wal Mart greeter.
So yes, I could handle a younger candidate. Just cannot survive another Bush or Clinton.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 24, 2016)

Larry!!! Larry dear boy!

I'ver been watching TV and all that snow in New York! God sake Larry!

Larry if you go out today, I want you to put a hat on. It's about 12 C here today and I'm going to take a walk up and down the beach this afternoon and even I'm going wear a hat. And you know I have a lot hair Larry! You know this.
So please wear a hat out in that snow today Larry.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 24, 2016)

Baron, Baron, quite contrary,
As to hair, not a nary,
But due to me magickal solar dome,
Rays collect and stay at home

Still, it warms my heart that you
Would bother with a thought or two
For yer ol' pal Lar, all snowed in,
Thanks? Wouldn't know where to begin!

Have no fear, ol' chum, 'ol mate
Provisions are piled up to the gate
We'll be quite cozy, wifey and me
Home cooked meals and a neat whiskey

So no need for a hattery
Take good care of your cattery
For yourself, try not to stumble
Those creaky knees are like to crumble!!

(Slight flourish and small bow),
Lawrence, Duke of (New) York


.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 24, 2016)

Awesome Larry. My knees have already crumbled.

I see you have a lot of time on your hands.

Cor! Luvaduck Larry me trouble & strife was worried about you last evening. All that bleedin' snow she said.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 24, 2016)

Baron, Baron, Baron- when you have the verbal felicity that I possess, it's a matter of mere moments to cook up a savory broth of verse.

Tell yer dear shortener of life that I'm delighted for her concern and flattered, but neither ailing nor bailing am I, as I have a corps of doormen for the latter. Keep yer powder dry!


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 24, 2016)

Photos Larry please!

Yes, word has just reached me from Baroness Greuner that she is very pleased to hear that you are all tucked up with your doormen.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 24, 2016)

That would require that I go out of doors. Perhaps after the thaw.

The Duchess returns your kind regards.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 24, 2016)

Perhaps another children's book is in line.
Tina Fey is nailin' Palin on SNL.
Seems Trump has late night shows, media outlets and SNL paving his way to the White House free of charge.
I pray Palin never gets her dream gig of heading Dept. Of The Interior or EPA.
The civilized world would regress a century....

The guys snowboarding behind Jeeps is how you battle being snowed in...


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 24, 2016)

It already has regressed. Two words- James Inhofe. Go seniority!


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 24, 2016)

I actually thought Palin's speech was funnier, though more frightening, than Fey's, and I'm a Tina Fey fanboy. When Trump talks he doesn't actually say anything, he's essentially just continually howling that he's got a big dick. Palin and Trump draw the drooling hammerheads out into the open, we get closer to Idiocracy each and every day. 

There was a reprint (if that's what you call it) of a Times piece at the time about Obama being the first black person to head the Harvard Law review. A remarkable, brilliant guy who had spent four years doing good work in his community to boot. And to the driveling racists that Palin speaks to, he was holding tea parties. She's repulsive, and some 50 million people voted for her to be Vice President.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 24, 2016)

Well 50 million voted to elect McCain not Sarah Palin.
But as a brown skinned racist, I admire her being a white racist.
Also admired black racists that voted for a superior mixed race President just because of the color of his skin.
Other superior mixed racists such as myself know you old crackers, niggas, gooks, spics and redskins will eventually be topics of interest in museums as the superior mixed racists take the majority away through racial deconstruction.

On further commentary those 50 million white racists voted to stay in the middle east.
The rest of voters are pleased we left the Middle East where Liberals have killed more Arabs than all Bush Presidents combined and displaced millions while making billions.

So if white racists would have won we'd have less debt, less dead and lower firearms sold.

I think I prefer the Liberal death and displacement rates, the massive debt, and historical firearms sold and dozen or so of undeclared wars where we make billions fueling them with arms sales.

Glad we agree....


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 24, 2016)

You're just saying crazy shit to raise blood pressure. You can't fool me. 

<Well 50 million voted to elect McCain not Sarah Palin.>

They voted to elect her Vice President all right, unless they had no idea how voting works. Of course considering the level of the mind required to vote Republican, that’s an open question. Have you seen the kind of people that go to Trump rallies? Makes Nascar crowds look like the Harvard Law Review alumni association.

And if McCain had been elected, can you imagine how many wars we'd be in at the moment?

<the Middle East where Liberals have killed more Arabs than all Bush Presidents combined and displaced millions while making billions.>

Um, Chim... See, there was this invasion in 1990, and then another one 13 years later and... oh never mind...  

<So if white racists would have won we'd have less debt, less dead and lower firearms sold.>

Your Reagan Revolution passion makes for some seriously entertaining material, Chim!


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 24, 2016)

Vice Presidents never win unless theres an assassination.
Folks liked Palin because of how she tore down the good old boy big oil in Alaskan GOP Politics.
So Liberals were attacking her because they know theres no difference in Liberal or Conservative leadership, which control the bribes, votes and amount of free stuff promised to voters.

Palin represented the outsider which all of us red brown yellow white and black racists want.
Only poor people or sudsidized folks vote for Liberals.
True feminists like Rothschild liked Palin. N.O.W. and fake womens groups were forced to say Bill Clinton was a bad boy, where real feminists demanded impeachment.

Most voters know these Conservative and Liberal groups are phony fundraisers, nothing more.
Palin is simply a desperate voice trying to regain relevance.
Thanks to brainwashed Liberal frothers, she will get tons of attention, smart guys like Trump use her for free. Once again showing his superior skills at defeating opponents for pennies as wealthy superpacs waste 100s of millions.

So thanks for keeping Palins name in the headlines.
Ignoring her and Trump is the smart move, but Liberals are as dumb as thier slaves and Sheep.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 24, 2016)

Chim, you gotta find some new material. Defending Palin as an outsider is insane. not to say that the morons who voted for her didn't think that's what they were doing. going out to an expensive liberal dinner in overpriced liberal neighborhood (mine). will check in after...


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 24, 2016)

Not defending her. She isnt relevant.
Liberals frothing keep her in the limelight when shes no longer useful. Trump knows how to use Liberals since he carrys them around like pocket change.
Thats my point.
You should tell those you worship to ignore her.
But I have to admit I love seeing Tina Fey.

Again, I have no dog in this race.
Liberals and Conservatives at the top of the food chain have Americans fooled.
Dont worry the silent majority will rescue you over informed over educated folks from yourselves.
After Sanders or Trump wins I wont rub it in.
I'll just be glad to see you really want a united America.

Perhaps a suggestion instead of McDonalds.
Olive Garden.
Entry level Italian food, but thier buyers are picky and the bread is locally baked.
And youll be close to a planned parenthood clinic in case the neighbors below, next door or upstairs need an emergency lift.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 24, 2016)

Alas it was neither Mickey D's or the Garden of the Olive. It was delicious, but cost far more than the twin reverb I bought in 1970., completely ridiculous. And that's not including the mondo gift certificate which incited the whole thing. 

If Bernie were to win I'd be overjoyed. You don't think that Trump and Bernie are in any way similar, do you? They have about as much in common as a much needed glass of scotch and a disfiguring bout of syphilis, respectively. 

But if we're left to the regular players, which has unfortunately been the case for most of my adult life, then having a Clinton in the white house will be far less damaging than any of the republican candidates. If any of those yahoos are elected, we're screwed. The economy is fragile and any freshening up of the voodoo economics that have wreaked such destruction over the last generation and a half will send the economy into the toilet.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 24, 2016)

There in lies the problem.
You dont realize that cash and power drive these lawyers to be in powerful positions.
Once there you actually believe their sole purpose is to serve the people.??
You've already seen the abuse of power by any lawyer there, and Clinton as Head of State was
totally dictated by investors from abroad, yet thats OK because she claims to stand for this and that
even though the results of her actions contradict her positions on every aspect.

The point is an honest Government cannot exist under its very basic birth of a candidate owned by clients and investors.
Regardless of what is said about Sanders his actions always reflect his voting record.
He doesnt owe wealthy white Liberals a dime.
Trump owes nobody money and has exposed corruption since he buys Liberals.
Either of these 2 men represent people being represented rather than Conservative or Liberal lawyers posing as leaders representing the people.
Bllomberg seems to want to run now as he too is tired of buying Liberals and can better represent himself.
So we can progress quicker as a nation by cutiing out these middle men.

Hillarys emails are like Bill Clintons females.
They just dont go away.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 24, 2016)

Again, I'm not arguing that Hillary Clinton isn't part of that power structure. I'm saying that there is a world of difference between what she would do as president and what any of the republican candidates would do. 

An entirely separate issue is: Yes it would be much better to have someone not beholden to wall street and big business, underlying issues won't be addressed until someone like that gains real power. Bernie Sanders could be that person. I don't think he has a snowball's chance in hell, but as Boogie said, you don't got dreams, you got nightmares. 

But what in the world gives you the idea that Donald Trump would ever have anything but his own petty, revolting interests at heart? He has never done or said anything, in his life, that would suggest anything of the kind.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 24, 2016)

Its all about the money even when they say it isnt.
I look at Bernies family.
Like a marriage you marry the family so chose wisely.
Even his grandkids are sweet little white racists.
Trumps properties all represent beauty. They sell themselves.
His various wives and daughters are also successful admired people.
His first wife builds towers too.
Liberals take money from working families and build ghettos.
The destroyers of nations and culture and traditions.
Hillary will work with Conservatives just like Bill did.
Promise you more food slavery reparations whatever the Sheep will believe.
Conservatives fear the Donald and are terrified of Bernie.
So vote for Clinton since the media will trick you since they own the wealthy Liberal Queen.
You end up supporting the very Conservative lawyers you despise.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 25, 2016)

So you would vote for Trump over Clinton? Just want to be clear. 20 bucks and all the beer you can drink next time I'm in Nashville says you wouldn't.


----------



## Uncle Peter (Jan 25, 2016)

Palin *is* an imbecile


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 25, 2016)

Soundhound said:


> So you would vote for Trump over Clinton? Just want to be clear. 20 bucks and all the beer you can drink next time I'm in Nashville says you wouldn't.


It depends if Bloomberg runs.
I like rich whites guiding inferior races to a better lifestyle via legislation.
I am anti salt, anti soda, anti handgun and assault rifles and prefer keeping wages low
since I also support breeding poverty then regulating those numbers through planned praenthood abortion clinics.
With so many wealthy whites promising inferior races guaranteed participation trophies its going to tough to support any candidate who actually wants people to work for a living.
I'll let you know which wealthy white I support in late summer.
My people (multiracial racists) are pretty smart.
Just look at California where we outnumber black and white racists, we still prefer wealthy whites guiding our destinies.
Something about limo driving wealthy white liberals educating us on income inequality and fossil fuel burning that attracts us.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 25, 2016)

Uncle Peter said:


> Palin *is* an imbecile



She smashed one of my brandy glasses last night.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 25, 2016)

Id bet Palin would be a great drunk.
Doing her Mama Grizzly schtick naked under a bear skin rug in front of the fireplace with no glasses and messy hair.
Waving a fire iron yelling lets go kill ISIS.
Bloody Lucky You....


----------



## JonFairhurst (Jan 25, 2016)

Uncle Peter said:


> Palin *is* an imbecile



A heavily medicated imbecile.

And no, she shouldn't get drunk. Booze and pain killers are a bad combination.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 25, 2016)

Not if you're trying to get.some trim.
It's a strategic advantage in the war on women.


----------



## snowleopard (Jan 25, 2016)

Feeble attempt at changing the conversation a little, but with a week out until Iowa, it appears that Cruz momentum is dwindling and he peaked early. All polls how show Trump ahead, combined at +5.2%. He leads everywhere else, often by huge margins, so I think he could have been right when he said he'd run the table on every primary.

On the Dem side, did Bernie peak early (now), or is he still on the rise? We know he's going to take NH, so I think a win in Iowa would help a lot leading to SC, Nevada and then to Super Tuesday (March 1st), where he has to win at least some states to stay alive (he's behind in them all right now).

As to Bloomberg, he certainly has the money and connections to do it, and I think a nice mix of centrist thinking from a pragmatic mind that could garner enough votes. Enough to swing the election? Probably, but to whom? Enough to win? Unlikely.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 25, 2016)

Bernie will never get the Democrat nomination. Hillary is a certainty.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 25, 2016)

Pretty smart chap you are.
Guess you've seen first hand how free stuff sank the Royal Navy.

I predict Muslim Communists will end up running Europe in 10 years. 
Israel will take back Gaza just to accommodate another Jewish Exodus.
Russians will then sell European Arabs Oil and be wearing Cowboy hats in honor to the extinct white racist Cowboys.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 25, 2016)

Oh.....my....God..

Actually you have a point. I may have to emigrate to Nevada, pretend that I'm Jewish and open a synagogue just to get through the next 10 years. 

I have friends in Nevada actually, and the idea of whiling away the time on an American porch talking about music and photography has certain appeal, knowing that Hillary is the new Mother Teresa of foreign dysfunctionals.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 25, 2016)

She has no say in Nevada and dare not try to create ghettos there.
They don't exist.

Section 8 condos are next to 450,000 dollar homes.
We are true progressives.

Liberals prefer their voters stay in their own part of town.
Hence massive white owned ghettos.
Sanctuary Cities for Hispanics.
They can leave when cutting rich white folks grass or babysit their kids, pick their Grapes for non union wages, etc.

Nevada has no taxes, higher minimum wage, right to work, unions, fake racism is mocked at the Comedy Houses.

People are free.
Come retire to a real progressive state instead of these Liberal Conservative gangster States where protection money to hoodlums is enforced by law, not violence.

Example: Edwin Meese to Ronald Reagan during Iran Contra.
Boss local cops grabbed 10 tons of coke meant for Watts at LAX....
Junkies will be climbing the walls..!!!!
Reagan to Meese: Relax....They need the exercise.

Liberals Pelosi to Obama/Gruber....
But what if people don't like paying thousands a year for free health care
Obama to Pelosi:
They're not supposed to like it, they're supposed to buy it.
So have the IRS take everything they own. Spending 2500 a month in legal fees to get it back......


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 25, 2016)

Baron if you convert, I totally understand. Sammy Davis has an entire Blvd. dedicated to him and he converted.
You might be advised another name instead of Gruener.
Perhaps Silverbagel.....?


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks for a time killing thread.
Got back from gigs this morning and just got called that all PC's have been finished.
Now excuse me while I get something done besides bashing protectors of the little people.

Cherry O.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 25, 2016)

If Bloomberg runs I wonder if it would split the vote enough among non-morons to elect Trump? Ralph Nader, white courtesy phone...

I've always wondered if my high school French would hold up if I have to move to Europe.


----------



## snowleopard (Jan 26, 2016)

I would have to think one of Bloomberg's primary goals in running, if he does, would be to stop Trump. I don't see him taking the obstinate "I don't care if I throw the election to Bush, no matter how bad that is" stance that Nader had.

One could argue that Nader paved some of the way for Sanders to garner the attention he has, but I would dispute this, as Sanders has been his own man talking about the same issues for many years, and technically a political Independent.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 26, 2016)

Bloomberg's a plant. He's a stalking horse. He's been sent in by wealthy, silent people in the background as a ringer.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 26, 2016)

I don't remember Nader's candidacy making much of an impact on the national dialogue. Having resulted in 8 catastrophic years, it would be a beautiful thing if in the end it did pave the way for a Sanders presidency.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 26, 2016)

Please give me Bernie.
My whole problem with American Politics is the influence of outside money.
Any program that helps Americans without ruining their lives is fine by me, it's an American for Gods sake, even foreign immigrants wanting to be American, no problem.
Iraqi translators that helped us are being hunted down and killed, we must take care of our brothas whever they be.

My entire disgust with Politicians is their corruption, they all lie, and 99% take cash from the very same folks on Wall Street.

Just reading about how Bernie is being silenced by the DNC by airing no prime time slots, and halving the debates, then having last minute town halls is un American. Not to mention for this corrupt stacked deck wealthy Liberal Bull Shit, Wasserman-Shultz has free tuition for her offspring by the Clinton Foundation...?????

Please tell the HuffPo is full of crap.
If true, these people should be stripped naked, then beaten by Polo players with Bullwhips from the Capital on CSPAN.

Everyone in my family owes Liberals professors and their college loan scams massive amounts of cash.
My youngest is a Union Tradesmen, I have no worries with him.
But niece is 45k short on a Masters degree, but the Feds won't allow them the loan unless they re fi their house to add even more Federal debt.
Why do working folks have to pay, when rich Liberals already have money and still exempt themselves from the bull shit we have to go through that they CREATED>>>>

Somebody please prove me wrong, I am too busy to research further but 2 feeds, one from HuffPo telling me this.

Bernie is right 100%, we have to stand up and make some noise or our system is owned by folks around the globe, who take care of their own, surely not us.

And we wonder why a vile loudmouth Labor Foreman wannabe like Trump might win....?

Bernie doesn't stand a chance against the Clintons Billions and stacked decks.
Screw this, I'd rather suffer hours of downloads to 4 x PCs than read anymore about a debate last night I didn't even hear about until 7 or 8 pm.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 26, 2016)

Perhaps we should put the means of production into the hands of the people.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 26, 2016)

Im just sick from watching SuperPacs where donors are backing DNC and GOP simultaneously.
Then hearing from candidates I have no control what these SuperPacs do.
Oh I'll rest much easier knowing when you get elected you owe them hundreds of millions and have no control over what they tell you to do.

Maybe Citizens United response to Public Union corruption and Wall Street influence was the last straw that unites people against this crap.

And why cant these elections have term limits.
More than 1 1/2 years of this is purely for fund raising, not to enlighten us on thier ever changing positions.

Rubio and Paul are collecting money and hardly serving.

I'll take Bernie or the billionaires any day rather than these pole dancing lawyers selling representation to the highest bidder.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 26, 2016)

Chim- let me know when you finish Dark Money, so we can revisit the wondrous and union controlling Citizens United decision.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 26, 2016)

I've read the back flap so far. ADD is a bitch.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 26, 2016)

Soundhound said:


> I've read the back flap so far. ADD is a bitch.


hey, it's a start.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 26, 2016)

paved with good intentions. 



NYC Composer said:


> hey, it's a start.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 26, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Bloomberg's a plant. He's a stalking horse. He's been sent in by wealthy, silent people in the background as a ringer.


Umm..he IS a wealthy if not exactly silent person. Extremely wealthy actually-might be Trump x 10.

Who exactly is sending him in, my Baron? Which vast left wing conspiracy did you have in mind?

I'm thinking Mike woke up bored one day, realized he was no longer the ruler of a medium sized country called New York City, and decided to get hisself some headlines. I doubt very much that he'll run.

Meanwhile, the robber barons (sorry) who thought they had bought and paid for the 2012 Presidential election (and were aghast at their failure) must be in a terrible dither now, with uncontrollable nuts like Trump marauding all over their territory and un-electable widely hated neocons like Cruz tanking. I imagine they're quietly contributing large amounts to Bernie in hopes that the Dems will nominate a cranky old Socialist who want to raise taxes. Trust me, they want _desperately_ to run against Bernie. America is not electing a guy who actually admits he'll raise their taxes. Repubs will play his statement in an endless loop of commercials-that's all they'll need to do, just play clips of Bernie saying "I will raise your taxes" again and again and again.

Btw-as an aging crank who's well over 100 years old, I'm really digging this thread. Fun times!


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 26, 2016)

Yepp. Sean Penn would be glad we forgot about him as quickly as Jim Webb, good man actually. Too slow in offering free stuff to the starving millions.

Bloomberg is shocked how Liberals wasted trillions trying to purchase voters to destroy the GOP and failed at that too, while Trump did this in months and did it for free.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 26, 2016)

I wouldn't write off the Repubs just quite yet. There's always dirty tricks, and if those fail, a sudden heart attack, maybe?


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 26, 2016)

Trump will simply host a show during the Fox debate he said he wont go to, give the millions worth of ratings to a competitor, have it play in the background on a theater sized screen making fun of the stage full of losers while taking down Fox News with them.

People hate Apple yet they had thier best quarter in US History. People follow winners.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 27, 2016)

Some of the worst human beings I can think of have a lot of money. They're not "winners" in my eyes. People "follow" all sorts of people-Hitler, Joe McCarthy, Father Coughlin, David Duke, Louis Farrakhan, Jerry Falwell, Pol Pot. List is endless and says a lot about "people".


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 27, 2016)

You see vommit and get grossed out.
I pick out the fresh chunks enzymes couldn't break down.
Some chunks were meant to win.
The shining onion on the hill.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 27, 2016)

Speaking of winners.
I love FedX overnight service.
Impressed I can see my package picked up by 145pm after buying it at 1pm.
From Indianapolis it goes to Memphis by 1130pm.
Then passes me by headed north to Paducah at 330am.
It will arrive back south to by 1030am.
Evel fossil fuels were sacrificed and actually wasted as West from Memphis through Jackson would have been faster less harm to the enviroment. 
But I care not of the path chosen.
The promise of overnight is assured.
I am impressed at such levels of efficiency.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 27, 2016)

I see vomit and I think "oh look, vomit". You see vomit and think "hmmm, what shall I call that? How about...winner?"


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 27, 2016)

Overnight delivery amazes me.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 27, 2016)

Hah...!
Well puke is what we see regurgitating from this process, picking the shiniest chunks that rise from the Bile unscathed is what I chose.
The shining onion on the hill...

And viola.....my new i7 5775C just arrived.
Time to overclock this special gem with dicrete GPU Card.
Special BIOS from Supermicro with embedded hardware assistance.
Ring Buss underclocking keeps the cache speed @ 2ghz.
85watts @ 4ghz w/ 128mb of cache @ 2Ghz is sick.

Cheerz & Happy New Years...


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 27, 2016)

Great! When are you sending me mine?

I'll bet that sucker would end every bottleneck I have.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 27, 2016)

Larry I got cheap ass 180 dollar i5s giving me very similar performance.
You have to use slower RAM and limit yourself to 4 cores only.
But for streaming slaves for 1200 USD (500 for 64gb RAM) these are incredible value.
4320 MHz is the low heat low watt sweet spot.
They work great for Zebra2 HZ Kontakt and PLAY.
To add Satin instances everywhere and Omnisphere 2.1 you gottsta have the i7 5775C.


----------



## snowleopard (Jan 27, 2016)

I have to agree with you Chim that skipping the debate is a risk Trump can easily afford. Nothing of substance gets said at these anyway, he's won or tied every one (by the polls at least, most experts and pundits too), and it gives him another level of sell where he can get attention by commenting on all those fighting for second place who are "below him" looking like mere board members, while he's the CEO. Another network having him on during, or just after the debate, would likely garner just as much market share ratings, if not more. At worst people will peck at him for arrogantly acting above it. But we already think he's arrogant.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 27, 2016)

Trump will outsmart these unflexible static institutions at every oppurtunity.

An arrogant billionaire celebrity alpha male is something these politicians are not prepared for.
Especially one who can remind them of easy they rolled over and did tricks for his cash.

He can even tell voters which laws he bought from Clinton.
And how much she charged.

Going to be fun...


----------



## JonFairhurst (Jan 27, 2016)

Cruz is the biggest challenger in Iowa, and it's come out that he's against corn subsidies, pitting the governor against him. Trump sees this as Cruz turning over the ball with Trump having a one point lead. The Donald is now taking a knee and running out the clock. He's avoiding opportunity for a critical mistake in the final forty seconds of the game.

Besides, in 2012, the Iowa Republican Party first gave the win to Romney and a week later they said it was a virtual tie between Romney and Santorum. Later that day, they admitted that Santorum won. A couple of months later, it turns out that Ron Paul won Iowa.

So maybe Trump recognizes Iowa for what it is - a platform for self-promotion. It's not a state that the nominee actually needs to win. Reagan, Bush I and Clinton all lost Iowa. Trump knows cheap real estate when he sees it.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 27, 2016)

Larry the Republicans are shit scared of Trump getting nominated. This is what Bloomberg is about and all connotations that ensue.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm sure the elephants would love to run against cranky Socialist Bernie OR bloodless Mike Bloomberg.

Baron, my Baron- if you were here in the colonies, would you be joining the hordes of white folk at Trump's bread and gladiator rallies? Good times!


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 27, 2016)

No Larry because I'm merely a voyeur. Very much the Lee Marvin school of sardonia.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 27, 2016)

Yeah come to the colonies after he wins and celebrate with the minority men that are far more macho than folks might wish.

Only men I know that dont like the Donald are the angry avatars on social media.
I blame this on Nuttinyahoo and Putin.
They showed the world than men need to take back thier penises from political correctness and fake outrage from the angry avatars.

I sit with my superior multiracial racists, hispanic racists, black racists, white racists dotted indian racists, tommahawk indian racists and asian racists laughing at the Donald high 5 ing as he silinces the weak and embarasses the ones stupid enough to follow orders from investors.

They want Trump.
I yell for Bernie and get booed but argue he wants to destroy these losers in DC representing wealthy white investors too busy getting rich to run themselves.
So they hire these law firms known as Liberals and Conservatives.
A feckless consortium of mooches who wouldnt last a day in the private sector.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 27, 2016)

I would plump for a tomahawk Indian racist if I had a choice. That sounds awesome.

Good list though. Tough choice.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 27, 2016)

There are Indian racists with Dots, and theres Indian racists with Tommahawks.
To be politically incorrect one must make a fast less desciptive dinstinguishable difference. Hence the forehead dot or the savage redskin reference.

Owner of the Washington Redskins finally caved into pressure from the offensive harmful name of the team and declared last week the team would be called just the Redskins now.

Ankyu....


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 27, 2016)

Oooo- feckless! Nice choice.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 27, 2016)

The Redskins joke prolly has 'em yukking it up on Fox's "The Five."


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 27, 2016)

Do you actually watch that?
I thought that show was a joke.
4 biased Fox employees ganging up on Bob Beckel.
Must be fun knowing you will win the discussion in advance.

Fox News is trying to make the news about them with this recent Trump stuff.

He will wipe the soles of his shoes on his grass with them stuck to the bottom like Dog shit.

He knows his opponents weaknesses and maliciously feeds on their vulnerabilities.

Can't wait.
I'll time my memtest and prime95 to see the festivities.
I hope Trump goes off on Glen Beck and Boezel too.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 27, 2016)

Think Putin and Assad are the same pushovers? Think he can just take his toys and go home and pout when they're mean, and be successful? Hmm.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 28, 2016)

Putin will be handing Trump a check to build the Wall on the Turkish border.
While apologizing to Trump for doubting him.
They will make billions together arming Shia and Sunnis.
When they speak at the UN they can blame the 60,000 rockets coming into Israel from Lebanon and Gaza on global warming. Then make billions arming Israel.
They'll be relieved to have Trump as POTUS since they fear Liberal warriors like Clinton Kerry and Vallery Jarret......sorry......I meant Obama.
Saudis will save millions.
Clinton charged the Saudis 10 million for 30 billion in F16s.
The FBI will tell us how much she made on the F35 deals to Israel.
They too will save millions since Trump doesnt need a Foundation for his campaign.
1000 USD per mosquito net in Liberia......?
That Dog don't Hunt...


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 28, 2016)

I buy malaria preventive bed nets for Africa through Nothing But Nets for $10 apiece. $1000 (?)


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 28, 2016)

Well you know how tough things can be getting billionaires and governments working together to help the little people.
100,000 dollar a week rooms, lear jets.
Then those expensive palaces where they get together trying to figure out what to do with the rest of us.
Then room service is always stressful as peasants must sample the food, check cakes for bombs.
Its tough being a wealthy white caretaker for the planet....


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 28, 2016)

Due respect, Chim, you don't really know shit. My wife works for The Foundation Center, mostly on human rights, so I get to hear real stories every night.I deplore the lack of transparency in all thing charitable as I do in all things religious and governmental, but the good done compared to the boondoggles is tremendous.

Malaria is my pet charity, and I know a fair amount about it. Hundreds of thousands of children are alive because of the foundations you deride. Screw their fancy dinners and high class travel- I don't care.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 28, 2016)

You're a good man Larry.
My Foundation takes no donations, no gifts. I just help elderly folks by grabbing bales of Hay when I go to town or shovel their driveways.
Someday I'll be elderly and hope karma returns.
But using donations for great causes and using funds for bribes is hiding behind diseased children no matter how you sugar coat it.
Sure glad folks like you and the Mrs. are giving your time to help people.
Long as you don't show up at NAMM in a Diablo Lambourghini...


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 28, 2016)

Tarring all charity with the same brush is simply incorrect and beneath your intelligence. I can quote chapter and verse.

I do my best to lend people a hand as well -but that does little for masses of people.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 28, 2016)

Only puppies, kittens and Clinton's.
Throw Liberal leader Sharpton in there too. 
Wesley Snipes goes to jail for fraud.
Mark Rich get pardons by Holder and the Clinton's for millions to the Foundation to reverse global warming and end poverty....

What % should Trump take of the 6 million.
Puppies & Kittens took in 186 million, humane society got 18.
By that math Trump should keep 5.4 million. To disagree with that means you hate Veterans....

Just messing with Chief.
You and the Mrs. are good people.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 28, 2016)

Yeah, I get it Chim. 'cept it ain't puppies and kitties. It's sick or dead babies and tortured men and child soldiers and raped girls and and and.

Can't change the world. It's harsh out there. I'm areligious, but I don't deny the occasional power of grace, and I'll take a little grace over cynicism every day and twice on, well, Sunday. Let the corrupt wet their beaks as long as they do some good along the way. I repeat- you can't tar all these organizations with the same brush, because it's just dumb.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 29, 2016)

Twice on Sunday Larry?

Chim and I will make a catholic of you yet.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 29, 2016)

The Jews tried and failed to get me marching to the tune of Adonai, but good luck


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 29, 2016)

I am not mentally stable enough to assist in that endeavor.
After a really bad week of insomnia and nightmares I went to get treatment and was told I had a condition known in medical circles as MOSP. Better known as Media Over Saturation of Politics.
We really need term limits on campaigning. It lasts an entire Congressional cycle.

As I laid down on the couch staring at the ceiling I explained to the Doctor what a trip to Wal Mart in St. Louis was like.

I grabbed a cart rolled in the front door and went to shake a Wal Mart greeters hand thinking it was Bernie Sanders.
Then saw this giant ass in a non offensive colored Pants Suit handling Red Bell Peppers bent over and swore it was Hillary.
Told myself to snap out of it and scurrierd to the isles crammed with EBT Card recipients buying Filet Mignon as I fished through marked down brown animal flesh.
Had an argument with a self checkout machine and came close to smashing that annoying female voice that reminded me of a nagging wife.
Billionaires cant afford minimum wage so automation is upon us.
Got a hold of myself, took a few deep breaths, then said to myself just 150 more feet and I can get in my truck and safely make it back home.
But I just rolled out the front door and saw Donald Trump giving a speech to an enthusiastic group of Mexicans as he stood up on the back of a pick up truck.
Upon closer inspection I realized it was just a racist white man with a bad toupee explaing what was expected for the 5 dollar an hour chores he wanted them for.
I made it to my truck tilted back my head and chugged some Jager popped my medications then chased it with water.
I gotta stop these feeds and turn off all televisions in my 100,000 dollar a week Clinton Foundation hotel room.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 29, 2016)

NYC Composer said:


> The Jews tried and failed to get me marching to the tune of Adonai, but good luck



Well.......if it wasn't for Jewish people, we wouldn't have Easter.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 29, 2016)

And the Romans of course.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 29, 2016)

Nah, we killed him. I found a note up in the attic from my Uncle Morty. It said :
"We killed him. Signed,Morty." *

*(part of a Lenny Bruce routine)


----------



## snowleopard (Jan 29, 2016)

Anyone sit through the debate(s) yesterday? What about The Trump Show? I couldn't make it through it, but saw some of both. Here's what I concluded:

Hillary Clinton is a evil, sinister witch, and everything wrong with this country is her fault. 

One of the most important things we can do as a nation is stop funding to Planned Parenthood for murdering babies in their slaughterhouses. That will take care of almost everything, maybe even the national debt, which we won’t talk about otherwise. The best way to do this, is stop that wicked witch Hillary.

Everything else, is the same conservative claptrap. Terrorists must be stopped with force, no matter what the cost, or who gets in our way. Taxing the rich will kill jobs. If we cut their taxes in a new plan, the economy will be better. Public health care is a horrible idea, and the ACA a disaster, and the fault of the worst, most divisive president ever, Obama. But Hillary would be worse.

I think Cruz talk on health care may have been the most regurgitated moment. Saying buying insurance across state lines (the exchanges overrides this), health savings accounts (already exist, many employers even sponsor or fund them), and stripping the link between employment and insurance (like employees will be able to afford it then), is the solution. He tried to talk straight, which can be a good debate tactic, but he must think it’s 1986, not 2016.

Bush actually did fairly well, he got to Rubio a couple times and seemed more statesman like. It makes me think that Trump intimidates him. And maybe so, Jeb’s been a pawn of the ultra rich his whole career. But he’s done, he’s way, way too far behind. Carson is invisible, done. Even Christie tripped over his own words at time. I think he needed the energy of Trump there to feed off. I think both Paul and Kasich might make for an interesting 1 on 1 debate about actual Republican values. Too bad both are polling in the low single digits. In the kids debate, I’ve concluded that Carly Fiorina is just a bitter, caustic person. I wouldn’t want to spend 2 minutes within earshot of her, no matter what the venue.

The winner here may be Trump. Like I noted before, and Chim put very well, he had his own show. It makes him look like the CEO, and these guys board members below him talking about scuttlebutt. Trump also had a few speeches in halls in Iowa this week, and they were so packed people were turned away. Despite a surge by Cruz two weeks ago – which has now peaked – Trump has the nomination all but locked up. He’s +6.8% over Cruz in Iowa, and that’s been the closest state. The others are nowhere near this close. He said he’d win a clean sweep of every state, and it looks like he will unless there’s some dramatic changes in the next week or so.

I have to admit, I never thought Trump would get this far. I thought he’d sit through a debate, stir the conversation, love the attention, and get out sighting a real dislike for the nonsense of politics. But he’s apparently in this for the long haul, and like him or hate him, he’s about to singlehandedly take down the entire Republican establishment in impressive fashion.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 29, 2016)

Totally agree.

Trump is a risk taker who consistently wins.
All of Obamas executive orders and brilliant use of the DOJ has handed the next President a rare oppurtunity to take huge risks. Most Americans think to fix the problems requires a semi dictator. I think they're right.

I believe Trump thinks he has already won the primary and the General.
He will start announcing his choices for Supreme Court judges and threatening both parties with thier destruction if they get in his way.

People are not used to seeing a ball buster General Foreman whose sole purpose is to finish the job under budget and ahead of time.

He not only has awakened the silent majority, we have foreign Governments and thier media molding the next President unaware they are helping him.

I'm a big foriegn media fan. Translate Indonesian, Taiwanese and Phillippino overclockers instructions since they get hardware months before European and Americans get them.
Thier headlines are TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP.
Obama must be pissed.
Clintons and Bernie get very little mention.

They even have politicians in England trying to ban Trump from entering thier country.

This is awesome.....


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 30, 2016)

Some bands should just skip Reunions.



upload image free


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 30, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> 
> 
> They even have politicians in England trying to ban Trump from entering thier country.



What politicians?

The politicians that are trying to stop Trump and their same followers that got Corbyn elected actually.
The very same people that got butt fucked on national television during the last election you mean? Those people?

Or poor sad fucking conservative politicians that follow the The Grand Appeasers Laminated Book of Rules because they had a narrow win at the last election and are trying to keep the wealthy liberals on side?

Of course the odds are certainly against Trump getting elected as El Presidenti, but I mean FFS, who in their right mind starts up a campaign to stop a next possible President of the USA, GBs biggest ally, from entering Great Britain? That sounds like a decision made by a committee of mindless epsilons.

I keep telling you: if Corbyn somehow by an act of God ever got elected, they would shoot him. Either the CIA or MI6 or both. You cannot allow these morons to jeopardise the security and economy of a country because their communist followers say so.
All fucking liberals are the same. They _never _look at any other pov and have no knowledge of historical facts.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 30, 2016)

Ladies & Gentlemen..........Baron Gruener.
Yeah I reckon it was mostly Liberals from Shadwell.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 30, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> Ladies & Gentlemen..........Baron Gruener.
> Yeah I reckon it was mostly Liberals from Shadwell.



I'm telling you now.

I would rather vote for Gonville than most of these guys if it came to a choice. (Gonville is the dumbest cat of the 3 we have atm).

Another thing you may wish to ponder.

The imbecile that calls himself Prime Minister.

He is currently demeaning himself in Europe as we speak. Grovelling to old Ma Merkel and some fucking other guy in Brussels because he's a twerp Europhile. No one else is, but this guy is like a lot of other morons. He's stubborn.

We spent most of the last 13 centuries dealing with Europe.

The only real allies we ever had is the USA. Why are we not converting to the dollar? Why are we not becoming part of the USA? Why are we pandering to bunch of socialists and their crappy currency?


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 30, 2016)

Eventually Europeans and Brits will run out of other people's money to spend and come to their senses.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 30, 2016)

Trump's latest shenanigans illustrate one of the universal truths about bullies, they are cowards.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 30, 2016)

Sarah said he retreated and reloaded.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 31, 2016)

Feel the Bern.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 31, 2016)

Any compression Bernie applies is probably for varicose veins.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 31, 2016)

Looking back at post GW1 I often wondered how far along we would be if Sanders would have ran and won.
We had just witnessed millions in Europe freed, a united world that contained a tyrant.
An economy on the verge of an economic boom that could have used the huge military cuts for social programs.
This economy will never be able to afford a single payer plan with 20TR debt.

Funny how now that the dust is settling we hear how servicing the debt will become our 3rd largest expenditure in 2024.
Nice... Right when I need health care I paid for my entire life it will be given on a basis of productivity.

Then I'll need compression.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 31, 2016)

The neanderthal right (with a willing/compliant/browbeaten center) has driven us into such a deep ditch since Ronald Reagan and his handlers set us on the path to handing the country over to big business. This used to be a forward thinking place, but right wing ideology has left us far behind places that have experienced real progress. And it gets worse all the time.

http://billmoyers.com/story/after-living-in-norway-america-feels-backward/


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 1, 2016)

Which is why we need a Reagan-esque billionaire, guilty from success who prospered from buying Liberals to turn things around.
To see all those wealthy billionaires who got rich under Reagan's policies that freed Europe and helped raise 500 million Chinese out of poverty, now buying Liberals again must be stopped.
I couldn't agree more.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 1, 2016)

Which is why I support fearless leaders dressed in Duluth Trading Company workshirts and Jeans.

Just look how prepared Ted Cruz is to protect America from dangerous Ducks and Geese that fly Kamikaze missions into those multi million dollar wind turbines subsidized by taxpayers and owned by relatives of politicians like Michele Obama's father.
Those millions of foul infiltrate our Northern border take resources, shit on our windshields, then fly back to their Canadian sanctuary.
Ted promises to protect America and is on the front lines everyday.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 1, 2016)

Caucus nite tonite!

Kamikaze ducks and geese most welcome.


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 1, 2016)

Too bad Dick Cheney wasn't in that duck blind. 

Yes getting someone from outside the system to help end the cycle of corruption and greed is a great idea. Expecting Donald Trump to be that person is insane. He's a snake oil salesman, today's pitch being that he's unsullied by lobbyist money and will do the right thing if elected to office. Donald Trump wouldn't know the right thing if it smacked him in the face. He is pure, unadulterated ego. He has no idea what he's talking about, and makes no pretense about it. He's completely full of shit, always has been, and could care less who knows it. Every Republican president in my lifetime has been worse than the last. Every election I think, this is rock bottom, they can't go any lower than this. This time it is rock bottom, because if Trump were to be elected, there would be nothing left to fight over next time.


----------



## JonFairhurst (Feb 1, 2016)

Soundhound said:


> ...He is pure, unadulterated ego...



Id' say that he's the embodiment of egocentric id.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 1, 2016)

I already have visions of the Trump Oval Office.

Trump with his feet on the desk leaning back in his chair as several people in line wait to kiss his ring.
Putin enters the room and hands Trump a check for the Wall on the Turkish border, apologises for doubting Trumps awesomeness.

Camera pans over to his beautiful daughter breastfeeding her new baby.
In the background Trump staffers scurry around nervous from the rapid fire succession or orders barked.
Then some victim advocate shows Trump the cost benefit analysis of some social program and Trump yells out screw those losers.
Ping ponging cameras then freeze as Trumps georgeous Ukranian sex slave sitting on the desk does a Sharon Stone Legs crossing move......

Much more exciting than a day with Obama on a bike wearing some gay safety helmut....
Doesnt he know Putin rides horseback with a shotgun naked....?
Nobody fears a man struggling to ride a bicycle and threaten opponents with scary military jargon like "measured" response.

I want to see Trumps wife rising from under the desk with messy hair while he gives a speech from the Oval Office with a big smile instead of the usual jacked off face.

If we have to live in a world of lies at least entertain us


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 1, 2016)

Chim you may have missed your calling. Sit down with a freshly installed copy of Final Draft and write that screenplay. I want 120 pages on my desk by 5:30.


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 1, 2016)

Id, of course! My bad. Brings to mind Robin Williams' routine where he opens his head and the Id comes roaring out, ravenous, insane, merciless. Ladies and gentlemen, President Trump.



JonFairhurst said:


> Id' say that he's the embodiment of egocentric id.


----------



## JonFairhurst (Feb 1, 2016)

Some talk of ego. Others of super ego. Trump has the super best ego. I can't wait to see his memorials. Will the White House become the Gold House?

In the meantime his id will build walls, deport those he doesn't like, and will drool at those nuclear launch codes.


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 1, 2016)

His grotesque taste permanently scarred Manhattan (pink marble as far as the eye can see) and now has cast a (literal) shadow over Central Park. Like his predecessor George Bush, he was born on third and thinks he hit a triple. Actually Trump was born on third and thinks he hit a grand slam.


----------



## snowleopard (Feb 2, 2016)

No need to worry about Trump guys, the Republican party is safe. Saved by Senator Ted Cruz! And if not Cruz, Marco Rubio almost beat Trump too.



Soundhound said:


> Every Republican president in my lifetime has been worse than the last. Every election I think, this is rock bottom, they can't go any lower than this. This time it is rock bottom, because if Trump were to be elected, there would be nothing left to fight over next time.



Good thing Cruz is now the front runner. Whew, that was close. We almost elected a lunatic!

And FWIW, Ford was a better president than Nixon...probably.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 2, 2016)

I think the palpable relief coming from the left is threefold:

1. There won't be a coronation-Trump will actually have to run a race. Trump's such a wild card that the Dems don't know what to make of his electoral chances at this point.

2. Dems are pretty sure they can beat the very hard to like Cruz. Iowa is hardly representative of the nation. Trump looks like a charm school graduate next to humorless,
uncomfortable Ted.

3. Hillary may have squeaked out Iowa. Big sweat inducing moment there.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 2, 2016)

But I thought I told you this already Larry. Bernie can't win against Hillary.

I kind of have a soft spot for Cruz. Anyone that would nuke just about anything that moves has my full backing and support Larry. Mind you, I'm telling you this from the cantina at my local supermarket as 3 fucking children of parents that don't give a shit that also have no idea of how to hold cutlery, (obviously watched too many American movies), saw their way through my fucking central nervous system by constantly screaming meaninglessly at the top of their voices.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 2, 2016)

Baron- any truly observant parent wouldn't let their children within 500 yards of you, so if you eat their wee bairns, it's on them.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 2, 2016)

Parents my ass!


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 2, 2016)

I forgot about Gerry. Whip Inflation Now, oy. He did what he was hired to do and pardoned Nixon. A decent fellow though by all accounts though. Jump started Chevy Chase's career.

And it's on to New Hampshire. The Bernie bubble is deflated, but we won't know for sure till super tuesday or wonderful wednesday or theatrical thursday. Paddy Chaevsky had this all so right.

Bill is going to make an excellent first lady.




snowleopard said:


> No need to worry about Trump guys, the Republican party is safe. Saved by Senator Ted Cruz! And if not Cruz, Marco Rubio almost beat Trump too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 2, 2016)

Primaries are portrayed by the corporate owned media as political events where the peasants take time off work, lose money to serve their representative for free, but really get paid.

Delegates are purchased.

We know this. The politicians know that we know.
But we make-believe that we don't know, and the politicians make-believe that they believe that we don't know, but know that we know.
Everybody knows.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Feb 2, 2016)

I don't much about American politics, but...


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 3, 2016)

Awesomeness...
Can't see the fishing test line usually raising the infants arm like our parents did to us.
Weekend At Bernies 4 after this campaign season is a must.


----------



## JonFairhurst (Feb 3, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> Primaries are portrayed by the corporate owned media as political events where the peasants take time off work, lose money to serve their representative for free, but really get paid.
> 
> Delegates are purchased.



I call Balderdash.

A few years ago, I participated in the Washington State caucuses as a precinct co-leader and was elected as an alternate state delegate. I attended all of the main functions from the local caucus (where we tally the preferences) to the county convention (where we confirm the number of delegates and select state delegates), the legislative district convention (where we selected the national delegates), and the state convention (where we developed the state platform.) Things appeared above board and the democratic process at each level was transparent. You could pay some money to the leaders, but I don't think it would have a thing. There's no return on investment in this part of the process.

The selection of national delegates was awesome. We had a diverse set of people volunteer. They were all given equal speaking time. In the end, we selected a young black man, a WWII veteran, and a woman who had volunteered within the party for years and years. At the national convention, when Obama officially became the nominee, the cameras caught our young local delegate in tears. We didn't select the delegates because of money. We selected them because they gave the best speeches and convinced us that they would actively participate and would be committed to their pledged vote. At best, they got some donations to help them defer travel costs.

No, the money in politics isn't with delegates. The money is for candidates to rent offices, pay top staff, send mailers and buy air time. And it's for hit jobs from ads by the anonymous. So yeah, money in politics is a problem, but not at the delegate level.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 3, 2016)

I bring you Haim Sabin.
Rupert Murdoch is his bro.
2 media billionaires investing in opposite parties so whoever makes it to the positions bribed has those good buddies covered.

He tried to purchase 20 Super Delegates, didn't work that time.
But only 10 out of every 600 tons of heroin gets seized.

But you're a good man for helping out.
Bet you were a Wesley Clark kind of Democrat before you fell for the warm and fuzzy poverty pushers....


----------



## JonFairhurst (Feb 3, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> Bet you were a Wesley Clark kind of Democrat before you fell for the warm and fuzzy poverty pushers....



Clark never fooled me. He was a hawk, pure and simple.

When I had turned 18 and voted in my first election, I was faced with various initiatives. I voted for all those that supported roads and schools. If that meant paying a bit more in taxes, that was fine by me. That's been my foundation ever since. Well, that and the certainty that fighting in Viet Nam made no sense whatsoever. I'd rather pay to put a man on the moon than an army of men in a jungle. Clark wasn't a roads and schools and moon kind of guy.

Frankly, I don't get your "poverty pushers" point of view. The Democrats haven't pushed for welfare since Clinton reformed it. Johnson's Great Society is long in the rear view mirror. We pushed for universal health coverage (like every other 1st world nation) and had to settle for the ACA. It's a tangible improvement - just today Washington State announced that we had cut our uninsured rate in half, though 522,000 still lack insurance. Having been in Switzerland when I needed to see a doctor, I have no doubt that universal healthcare rocks. I walked in, filled out no paperwork, saw the doctor, and rather than him pushing drugs at me, he gave me a list of off the shelf remedies and instructions to clear my sinus infection before flying home. No antibiotics needed and it worked.

So was this doctor pushing poverty? Does funding roads push poverty? Does funding education push poverty? How about avoiding senseless wars?

On the other hand, I could vote Republican, buy trillion dollar cold war military systems, grow the income gap by reducing taxes on the wealthy while growing the debt and making wage earners pay it off. And I could let roads crumble, keep poor people from being educated and let their minor health issues go untreated while I get to wag my finger at them like a tough parent. That seems more like poverty pushing, if you ask me.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 3, 2016)

Standing for, calling for, urging for and attempting to sound great.
But results are the residue of bad design.
Wealthiest nation in history.
We should have no problems since all these Liberals and Conservatives tell us we can do this with a few billion more.
They have 13 trillion spent now to prove their worthlessness.
Big poverty. Low wages.
Big banks. Big insurance. Big unions.
Big college loan debts.....
A trillion for roads and bridges....
Nothing but pet projects benefiting the spenders only.

I see 12 years of good cops bad cops wasting resources and ruining entire communities.

Daddy Trump gave little Donald a million.
Turned it into billions.

Think I like his results better than big debt. Big bank. Big insurance. Big trade bills. Record weapons sales.
Large part time work force...

ACA Website cost billions.
Amazon, 38 million counting 10 years of IT.

I'm a road an bridges guy. Moon guy too.
We defunded NASA and spent infrastructure stimulus for Nancy P.s railroad to her winery...

Tired of losers who end up getting richer the more they fail.....

Cheers.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 3, 2016)

Remember when there were no unions and no government help for the impoverished? Thank god industrialists and government were kind and established reasonable wages, health care and the like. Right.

Btw- Donald J. started with only a million? Source, please. Even if it was true, what did you start with? Anybody send you to Wharton?

DJT became President of his father's 200 million dollar real estate empire in 1974. He had 4 siblings.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 4, 2016)

Every election I can remember politicians change our laws making bribes and corruption legal.
Sanders has a record voting for reform.
Trump is an asshole who might win without bribes and SuperPacs.

Change will only occur with a true revolution as we saw against Liberals during VietNam, or a billionaire who I believe is the only hope for bringing back the middle class ethics, wages and morals.

I love rich people. They made my struggle worthwhile.
My vision goes beyond the slavery, deception and self enrichment us dumb asses have supported for the last 20 years.

We all support the same ideas, I just want multicorporations and billionaires replaced by our vote, not thier money these fucking lawyers fight for.

The impoverished will do better when tax payers dont get charged 5-900,000 per starving American, while these tortured souls are lucky to see 40k.
I hope they dont fall for the rich white Liberal Queen with the same lies of division and self enrichment, or these Conservatives obeying thier investors.

I know youre set in your ways.
Id rather take a chance knowing I tried to remove the global gang ripping us off.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 4, 2016)

...and so you're probably going to vote for the Bern in the primaries if you're registered Dem. I'm not, can't vote in the primaries, so I guess I'm never going to have a shot at supporting Bernie.

Life is simpler than you make it, at least it is for me:

I support women's right to choose what they do with their bodies. I support feeding for young children living in poverty and care for the elderly. I support regulating guns in terms of ending straw purchases, closing the gun show loophole, efficient background checks. I support immigration reform that doesn't involve storm troopers rounding up Jews, er, Mexicans.

I support a progressive tax that taxes rich people at a substantially higher rate than poor people. I support climate policy that tries to keep Florida from disappearing under the rising ocean. I support ending subsidies and tax breaks for fossil fuel extractors.

I support a non- hysterical foreign policy that doesn't wish to find out if sand glows. I support a strong modern military that should cost us half of what the present one dies. I support a WPA style infrastructure/jobs program.

Which Republican, based on their words, should vote for, given some of these positions? DJT?

I will happily vote for Bernie if he's the choice of the Dems, although I have no practical idea how he'd pay for the things he's proposing. Hillary frustrates me with her blindness to the appearance of improprieties and her entrenchment in the machine, but like a lot of liberals, if she's the nominee, I'll swallow hard and vote for her because she reflects my personal outlook better than anyone in the Republican field.

Like I said, simple. Pragmatic.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 4, 2016)

None of the promises matter because both outsiders will have a bully pulpit to bypass Congress and reform the system.
All of the other standing fors, urging or calling fors are inconsequential.

Once that happens money coming in might go to where it it suppose to instead of back to the investors and those foreign campaign contributors getting billions for a 15 million dollar website.

Were being screwed Larry.
Dont fall for the same false choices owned by the same global cartel.
If Clinton wins vote for Trump.
If Clinton wins and Cruz or Rubio wins maybe better luck next time.
A blonde haired blue eyed Cherokee victim might proove worthy but she rips off tax payers getting 300k a year to teach a class she misses half the time.
Maybe she'll start doing something other than standing for urging or calling for by 2020....

Cheerz


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 4, 2016)

"Any outsider regardless of what positions they espouse"? Sorry, Chim. I take your point, but that's a bridge too far for me.


----------



## JonFairhurst (Feb 4, 2016)

Here's the story of a real outsider: There's this guy who leads a mob to the local war office, attempts to overthrow the government, gets busted, and goes to jail for treason for five years. Only eleven years later, voters became fed up with the status quo insiders. They gave The Outsider™ enough votes to get him appointed as chancellor. Two years later, when the president died, the outsider's formal job title became Führer und Reichskanzier.

Electing an outsider might shake things up, but it doesn't mean that things get better.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 4, 2016)

I try (but sometimes fail) to avoid Hitler analogies- regardless of how apropos they may be, they're both facile and extreme.


----------



## JonFairhurst (Feb 4, 2016)

By the same token, history offers lessons. And in this case I'm not comparing any candidate to Hitler. Saying a candidate will enact genocide would truly be extreme. In this case, I'm comparing Germany's frustrated voters to our own. And in the 20s and 30s, they had no idea what was to come. Personally, I find the ever deepening subversion of the early 20th Century German populace fascinating.


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 4, 2016)

Voting for Donald Trump to clean up the system is like voting for a vampire to run the blood bank. It's patent and obvious nonsense. Hillary Clinton may be tied to wall street and won't do anything to make things better. But she won't run the country into the ground, which any of the Republicans, including Trump, most surely will. If Gore had been allowed to take the presidency instead of having it handed to the Bush cartel by a partisan supreme court, we wouldn't have invaded Iraq, and very likely could have staved off the economic debacle. Voting for any Republican at this point is a vote for bringing on a real economic depression.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 4, 2016)

Jimmy doesn't think Trump is a Republican in anything but name and will not be beholden to them. He's probably right. However, the tactics he's used to garner attention and the horrific statements he's made-I'm not going to assume he doesn't mean them. Can't.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 4, 2016)

JonFairhurst said:


> By the same token, history offers lessons. And in this case I'm not comparing any candidate to Hitler. Saying a candidate will enact genocide would truly be extreme. In this case, I'm comparing Germany's frustrated voters to our own. And in the 20s and 30s, they had no idea what was to come. Personally, I find the ever deepening subversion of the early 20th Century German populace fascinating.


Fascinating indeed. As a Jew, I'm always taken by the assumption some Jews made about themselves as proud Germans. They simply could not believe the things happening right in front of their eyes could continue. They thought of themselves as citizens of a country with deep and civilized cultural traditions, they thought of themselves as part of that fabric-so they stayed through it all, and were murdered.


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 4, 2016)

I phrased it badly, I don't think Trump is beholden to anyone but himself (and whoever he owes money to at the time). But it's kind of immaterial, the very idea of taking him seriously as someone in a position of civic responsibility is preposterous.


----------



## JonFairhurst (Feb 5, 2016)

Regarding Hillary's relationship with Wall Street, I don't think that would prevent her from pushing for and signing reform legislation. That said, I think she would also listen to Wall Street's concerns and look for a balanced solution. Of course, it's always difficult to know exactly where the balance point should be.

In my career, I've worked with the EPA, DOE, and FTC as well as California's CEC, and that's pretty much how it works. The agencies listen to the advocates on all sides and try to make reasonable rules that cause the least burden yet still deliver the desired results. In only one case did I see an agency willfully ignore one stakeholder, which led to some stupid rules that ignored reality and added burden without benefit. The common thread in all cases has been that we can't predict the future, so nobody knows if the rules will be too hard, too easy, or cause unwanted behaviors. 

The most successful program, IMO, has been Energy Star. Because it's voluntary and the label is desirable, EPA can update the rules frequently and the people running the program gain expertise. If they over- or under-step, they adjust within a couple years or so. If industry finds a way to side step things, the rules change in the next revision to keep things on track. It's much more difficult with one-time legislation as it can be a heavy political lift to adjust things. 

So yeah, Hillary will listen to Wall Street, but that isn't necessarily bad. We need efficient, effective rules, not a one sided punishment.


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 5, 2016)

Wall Street has been so wildly deregulated I don't think there is much danger of one sided reforms strangling activity. Being pals with Tim Geitner isn't going to help. It's better than the Koch brothers agenda which any republican will follow to a t, but a modern trust buster is really what the system needs. Bernie and Vice President Elizabeth Warren (if only) is a pipe dream unfortunately.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 5, 2016)

Speaking of the Koch brothers agenda, have you started Dark Money yet?


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 5, 2016)

I think a blonde haired blue eyed Cherokee victim would be perfect.
Hence Elizabeth Warren.
She hates the idea of student debt yet extracts 300k a year for teaching a single class she's lucky to attened as she also is in another city serving us poor dummies who need her divine guidance.
I like her voice in Congress but she also is part of the problem, but gosh she says so many cool things about privilege and stacked decks, rigged games, wealth inequality.
Bernies entire net worth doesnt even come close to what Hillary makes for a speech, and Im sure Warren is making money as the Indian version of Rachel Doezel.

A young uninfected Liberal who actually served her country and is not a guilty white, but a superior mixed race racist is Tulsi Gabbard.
Please read what the media wont print and check her out.

Sick of Liberal & Conservative hypocrits.

Face the facts guys Bernie has a 50/50 chance at beating the Rothschild Soros Buffet Styers Gulf State backed Clinton. Would love to see it but Bernie is the real deal. No forked toungue.
Which means we get a winner white racist Trump.
Good. We can start cutting down the silent rulers start making America the economic powerhouse it should be.
Peace through superior economics.
If that dont work call the Joint Chiefs.

Then after we get a strong evonomy and I can rest knowing our kids wont become Liberal dependents or born again Conservative Sheep, Tulsi will be primed and ready.

Please lets elect a women that likes her man and isnt a hypocrit.
These old wealthy white Liberals might just die off by then and bring in a true Liberal woman. Not another victim. One who has served us in combat and battle in Iraq and the dangerous back stabbers of DC warfare.

I got it made, just want the same chances for our offspring.
Being victims is for the pussies paying 100,000 for a useless degree in gender awareness or hotel management.
Go to Vegas start as a Bell Boy get a 2 year degree in Business and youll learn twice as much as these overpaid proffessors milk you for.

Bye Bye Hillary.
Hope your investors lose thier ASSES.....


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 5, 2016)

I haven't, but I'm traveling to NY next week to visit family and friends, and that book (or it's iPad relative) is coming with me. Have you been reading it, or already finished?

<<Speaking of the Koch brothers agenda, have you started Dark Money yet?>>


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 5, 2016)

Jimmy how is Elizabeth Warren a hypocrite? Because she takes a salary? Seems like wildly misplaced right wing whining. Why complain about Elizabeth Warren who's trying to change the system when so many others are just leaching off it?


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 5, 2016)

Yep, I finished it.


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 5, 2016)

Worth a read? I'm looking forward to it...


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 5, 2016)

It was riveting to me, albeit in a sick fascination sort of way.


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 5, 2016)

Sounds like my kind of vacation. Looking forward.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 6, 2016)

I dont like her executive decision philosophies which is why she is popular with Holder, Obama.
Gave her a special seat in Congress.
She lied on every application to be a victim.
If people like gaming the system, fine.
Become a victim and fight for other blue eyed blonde haired blacks or Indians.
That type of complex is not suitable as Predident.
Serious self worth issues.

Had my share of division politics.
And since she is a recipient of government public unions that should limit her power to being an advocate in the Senate. Let her represent the new victimsbof goverment debt she is a part of.

Want to read dark money.
After hundreds of pages of windows 10 shit I need a break.


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 6, 2016)

Nothing worse than reading manuals. Especially the fact that since I don't read them I wind up in a world of shite way too often. 

What's the noise about Warren lying on applications again? Remember hearing something about that. And regardless, how does it even remotely compare to the crap that republicans have pulled the last years? Like lying to get the U.S. into an unnecessary war, for starters. 

She's trying to fight the system Jimmy, I would think you'd be a fan, no?


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 6, 2016)

I've liked Warren from the first time I heard her speak. Like Bernie, she has it mostly right.

I hardly ever read manuals until I get to the "why doesn't this fcking work??!!" point.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 7, 2016)

Yes Warren read Saul Lewinsky and then translates it brilliantly to further isolate groups to conquer one at a time through race and gender division.
Being a blue eyed blonde haired Cherokee victim is the new Liberated woman's approach to gaming the system.
She's a Facebook sensation.
She stands for calls for and urges in every speech. She's just a new victim image white Liberal investors see as back up in case the vast right wing FBI criminal investigation reveals her conflicts of interest with Gulf State investors, Rothschild Soros Buffet and Sabin not to mention PNAC APAC.
It's not the classified intelligence emails smokescreen. But rather how easy she would be to impeach once elected when the records become public. She took incredible amounts of cash while fund raising during State Dept. tenure.
I heard she stood for, urges and is calling for 600 million for Flint River disaster where our infrastructure stimulus went to Canadian campaign investors. Billions for their website. All legal doing this since wealthy white Liberals make the laws allowing these tax payer rip offs.
Putin is looking to invade the Baltics in 2016.
There's a pattern he uses during election cycles dating back to Georgia in 2008.
Liberals are too busy fundraising to be bothered with National Security.
Crimea, Libya, Yemen, Iraq Syria.

But I am sure Kerry and Clinton will be standing for, urging and calling for something.
N.Korea is being urged for missile launches.
Syrians are being wasted by Russian Bombers so Kerry urged for something I think.

Putin knows exactly what standing for, urgings and calling fors mean....


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 7, 2016)

Do you know what GW Bush was touted for, that swaggering cowboy? He was "decisive". I'm serious- I read numerous articles saying that his decisiveness was a major positive. Perhaps he should have stood up and urged more.

As to the rest, claptrap. Bunch of blather adding up to the vast liberal conspiracy (yawn). I read Mao and I'm not a Communist. I read Hitler and I'm not a Nazi.


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 7, 2016)

Do you mean Saul Alinsky? Saul Lewinsky, the love child of Mort Saul and Monica Lewinsky?


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 7, 2016)

I hate auto correction Crap.
I shouldn't even use this tiny QWERTY shit.
I think my lawyers name Saul and Monica's name are in my dictionary.

And the White Cherokee would see this forum, and claim developers like East West didn't create Hollywood Strings or Brass, the Goverment did, then tax them at high rates, while the Sheep clack thier hooves in approval, and we pay 1600 for Diamond just so she can use her anti everything approach to Liberals seeking free stuff.

Bah-bahh....


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 7, 2016)

free stuff-like veterans benefits? Or food for the indigent? Help for the mentally ill? Healthcare? Which of those are you against, and if you're not, how do you propose they get paid for?

By the way- what's your objection to taxing oligarchs who will never feel it in the slightest? Do you know how much money they spend in lobbying to avoid taxation? You're not a sheep, right? Just another lamb to the slaughter, adopting the positions of your betters in some sort of weird spring lamb/Stockholm Syndrome melange. Why are you parroting the idiotic talking points of those you claim to despise (other than guvmint, of course)?


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 7, 2016)

I would like to know this as well. 



NYC Composer said:


> Why are you parroting the idiotic talking points of those you claim to despise (other than guvmint, of course)?


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 8, 2016)

When you bash Liberals you must be right wingnut.
When you bash Conservatives you must want entitlemts.
Bash the Government you must be anti Government.
I am anti THIS GOVERNMENT and the 2 Crime Families that represent their investors.

All the proof I needed started with the Liberal Super Majority.
Nothing in thier way for single payer, tax reform, assault weapons banned, immigration reform, closing Guantanamo, no more invasions or regime change, Wall Street Executives prosecuted, special interests exposed on CSPAN, no more lobbyists, shovel ready jobs in exchange for the 1.2 trillion that was used as a political slush fund and pet projects.....I got plenty more.

So now that we have 20 Trillion of debt, our kids pay back student loans and are squeezed for high rent we are supposevto believe these lying pieces of shit can quadruple the promises and viola, here you go, the rich guys thst used laws they purchased from the very people promising you more will take trillions off shore.

So until action replaces standing fors and calling fors this is more bull shit youll never see.

Our candidates are always picked for us, so we get a choice of 2 that are both owned by folks investing in both. A hedge bet, a parlay of sorts.

This time we have 2 people trying to destroy the corrupt liars of the DNC and GOP and both are being called racists by the clowns who dance for the highest bidder.

I dont listen to callings for urges or standings for, or speeches or promises of free stuff.
I watch these 2 parties being destroyed and will help in that endeavor any way I can.

No other country in the world makes bribery legal and legislation is sold to whoever has the most money.

Since we really have no control over the candidates selected for us and investors get thier moneys worth, then why should we pay these assholes any more taxes.

In this mafia style Governance those who pay no taxes are represented.
Poor people get all sorts of free stuff and pay zero taxes.
The owners of Liberals and Conservatives buy laws exempting them, so that leaves us wirking folks and businesses too poor from regulation to move to another state impossible.

Yeah so Im anti Liberal anti Conservative and anti Government.

This makes Bernie and Trump very attractive.
Bernie wont beat rich white Liberal plantation owners, youll see even though hes got momentum, liberals have billionaires, wall street, global foundations and liberal media.
Trump is beholdened to nobody.
His chances are pretty good.

For liking Trump I get lumped into the angry white male category coined by rich white liberals.
Thats cool even though I aint white. Ill pretend like Rachel Doezel and victim Warren.
Maybe have a white history month, or whiteness week.
Ill take the week off and go running around hailing cabs, feeling all powerful and shit.


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 9, 2016)

I still haven't heard anything substantive about your seeming implication that Warren is a tool of the machine.

Or any compelling evidence that Trump is in any way qualified to hold elective office—all quite aside from the fact that he's an infantile, irresponsible egomaniacal menace. I can imagine that he would be less dangerous than someone like Cruz or Rubio who are dangerous ideologues, because since Trump truly doesn't know anything he would be excluded from any real discussion or policy creation (see George W Bush. Hmm, come to think of it that is lousy precedent).


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 9, 2016)

...no answer to my clear and direct question, Jimmy.


----------



## JonFairhurst (Feb 9, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> ...All the proof I needed started with the Liberal Super Majority.
> Nothing in thier way for single payer, tax reform, assault weapons banned, immigration reform, closing Guantanamo, no more invasions or regime change, Wall Street Executives prosecuted, special interests exposed on CSPAN, no more lobbyists, shovel ready jobs in exchange for the 1.2 trillion that was used as a political slush fund and pet projects...



But there wasn't a Liberal Super Majority. There was a Democratic Party super majority. And the party is comprised of individuals - many in blue states. Enough were concerned that they'd lose their jobs if they voted with the party base. 

This doesn't point to "crime families" or conspiracies. This points to selfish people who fear losing elections. Or taking a less cynical view, it points to individual politicians representing the perceived positions of their constituents.

The correct answer is (ding, ding, ding)... Democracy is messy.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 9, 2016)

What I find highly amusing is how Hillary never seems to understand it when someone doesn't support her. Even a Martian probably. She just cannot understand that the world should always somehow evolve round her and her..........her.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 9, 2016)

How were you with Thatcher, Baron my Baron?


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 9, 2016)

Well of course Blue Dogs were a source of irritation to rich white Liberals.
I remember Air Force One plane rides, one got the Student Loan collections program at his bank, may as well get a cut, professors and Union bosses are all mid and high 6 figures.
Liberals teaching a single class get 300k....get in on that action...

The fact is it was business as usual as stimulus money was handed out. 
Remember Seniors in Nebraska...?

This is exactly what disgusts me about these Crime Families.
Gruber made Millions for "consulting fees" while mocking the voters who thought they were finally getting some relief from Insurance CEOs making Wall Street salaries.

Multi Billion dollar websites to Liberal investors...
That is not Democracy, its not even capitalism, its bull shit out in the open bribery, all legal thanks to laws passed we never vote on or hear about until a FOIA is responded to.

It doesn't matter.

The people of all ages clearly want the Crime Families removed and since we can't deport them to Sicily.
Just take away their Secret Service protection.
Let's see what Gun legislation they want to pass now....

Bernie and Trump 2016........whichever one beats the wealthy multinational corporations, billionaires and foreign investors with their "legal" foundations for saving starving children, and of course free college tutitions to DNC workers freinds and family for stacking the deck....

Bye Bye Dirt Bags...


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 9, 2016)

Hey Baron, what's up with your Liberal whack jobs talking about giving Assange money for his inconveniences...?
I thought we had criminals, not really whackos, but your guys must sit around all day and try and figure out a way to piss off voters as best they can.

Throw the bums in the Thames...


----------



## JonFairhurst (Feb 9, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> Well of course Blue Dogs were a source of irritation to rich white Liberals...



Wait a minute. Just a few posts ago, you wrote that because the liberals had a super majority and didn't get things done that it indicated a conspiracy. Now you laud the blue dogs who kept them from doing stuff with a super majority?

I'm just not seeing what you're seeing.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 9, 2016)

NYC Composer said:


> How were you with Thatcher, Baron my Baron?


That's a sexist comment because you're assuming I mentioned Hillary simply because she is female. 
And Baroness Thatcher made quite a few mistakes but then again she made it to Prime Minister. Hillary has not achieved that as yet.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 9, 2016)

No conspiracy at all, nothing personal, just business as usual.
Blue Dogs were targeted and paid with stimulus money, they made out great, except for Blanch Lincoln.
Tax payer funded Public Unions crushed her for not taking the free money our kids owe to China.

Sorry boss, I watched Conservative's ruin things and get rich, now I've seen more than enough of wealthy white slave owners and their use of identity politics to gain a seat, never again.
To have Hillary with access to so much cash is unacceptable.
It's like asking Colonel Sanders to watch your chickens for the weekend, ....ain't happening.

Oh btw, this week KFC has a Hillary special...
2 small breasts, 2 large thighs and 2 left wings for 6.99.......

I'm here all week...................Ankyu..


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 9, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> Hey Baron, what's up with your Liberal whack jobs talking about giving Assange money for his inconveniences...?
> I thought we had criminals, not really whackos, but your guys must sit around all day and try and figure out a way to piss off voters as best they can.
> 
> Throw the bums in the Thames...



Oh Christ there are liberal whack jobs aplenty that come out of the woodwork at the drop of a weirdo in England. Imagine what it would be like if the guy turned out to be a she and a dike? Could still happen!


It was a bad day in the old country when they stopped burning witches at the stake. Anywayyy......


Something like 10k a day for the past 3.5 years to watch the Equadorian embassy while this guy holds up there. They want him in Sweden where he would then be almost certainly extradited to the USA, where in turn no one would here of him again.
You can't go into an embassy here and just take someone from it. This is not Iran here just yet.
But I would burn the fckng place to the ground. But hey, that's just me.
I can think of better places for 10 k a day to go on. But then again the current Prime Minister is a fckng wet weekend in Hicksville.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 9, 2016)

I get feeds from across the Pond, usually a few, all opposing each other, a well rounded understanding of anything I might be interested, and other than British babes (no offense) I could care less what Brits do to each other in the House Of Lords.

But reading some blatherings from Freakboys at the Guardian I couldn't believe these turd burglars want to make this asshole rich...?

Public Hangings is something we will bring back in the States with any luck.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 9, 2016)

You're a Guardian reader? Well that gives them about 87 then.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 9, 2016)

I often get a kick out of Sheep with a Degree in social justice and gender awareness......sorry I meant Journalism.

Seems like New Hampshire is full of smart folks.
They said no to Conservatives and Liberals.
Just not enough victims up there.

But once Clinton gets to those Great Society centers like Atlanta and Chicago, Liberals will most likely go for Hillary since Bernie doesn't do photo ops over the back drop of various races like Hillary does.
I'd love to see the PR guys telling blacks and Hispanics saying..."OK...you stand here, get the women Liberals directly behind her, then men on the outside and back row. That will give it the I am women look," ...
Then Hispanics will need a translator. Then they decide to get rid of the Sombreros as that insinuates Mexicans which might offend the inferior Honduran Guatamalen victims....

She even hires a Mariachi Band but they're not authentic unless they're missing teeth...


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 9, 2016)

I have noted your abhorrence of Merkel,
so my question was certainly ABOUT sexism, but sadly not mine. Of course, it would be a broad (!) generalization to suggest you're sexist simply because you deride a handful of powerful women. I would never presume!


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 10, 2016)

Still not a drop about Warren's enslavement by the establishment. Conspiracy conspiracy everywhere, but not a drop to drink. I grow parched.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 10, 2016)

Well if she uses the old wealthy white fossill Biden to get her into a powerful position as VP my guess is she'll lash out from there using gender and race to silence opposition as she fundamentally transforms America like the last Shia/Sunni dominated administration did.
When she speaks youll start seeing how much Plagiarism Vallery and Michele took from her University rally speeches.
Im going to give you free school and rich folks will pay for that plus my 550,000 dollar a year salary for helping you dumb basrards graduate with non essential expensive unemployable degrees....


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 10, 2016)

That particular garden of paranoid innuendo is indecipherable without a lot more coffee, which I will attend to. But at this stage, am I hearing that you would rather Donald Trump be President than Elizabeth Warren?


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 10, 2016)

Trump is the big winner. Bernie only had to beat the girl guide.

But there will be no more Brownie points for Bernie after this.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 10, 2016)

Joe Biden is one of the least wealthy politicians in Washington. Check your facts.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 10, 2016)

"Girls guide"?

Baron, my Baron. You're starting to worry me.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 10, 2016)

Girl Guide! Hillary was a girl guide and a brownie. Do you see what I did there? Brilliant segway I thought.
Carly Fiorina has come to her senses. Hurrah!


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 11, 2016)

NYC Composer said:


> Joe Biden is one of the least wealthy politicians in Washington. Check your facts.



What facts..? Federal/Liberal graphs and charts..?

The family basically owns an island outside of US Juridiction where his brother manages a Hedge Fund.
Rockefellar says hes only got 160,000,000 after inheriting a 200 year old family monopoly.
Kerry another wealthy white Liberal is poor too.
Has 2 Yachts worth more than my entire family will make thier whole life.
He claims a net worth based on his Congressional salary, but him and wifey sold the corporation to China for 23,000,000,000 years ago.

I have no issue with wealthy people.
Just when they pretend to stand for call for or urge for wealth inequality when they light up Cigars and wipe thier ass with 100 dollar bills.

Be proud, the guilty white stuff dont fool the po folks.....


----------



## JonFairhurst (Feb 11, 2016)

FDR came from a wealthy, old-money family, yet he pushed for and implemented more fundamental social programs than any other US president. His wealthy peers saw him as a traitor.

So wealthy people can stand up for less wealth inequality. Heck, Bill Gates and Warren Buffet aren't running for office, yet they've both said that the wealthy should be taxed more. 

It's about values, not wealth.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 12, 2016)

So Biden's brother's money is Joe's money? My brother's s lot richer 'n me-he don't give me none.

Jos's lived pretty modestly his whole life by any standard of politics.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 12, 2016)

NYC Composer said:


> My brother's s lot richer 'n me-he don't give me none.



Republican is he Larry?


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 12, 2016)

Nope. Another bleeding heart NY Jew lib'ral, ffs. Sorry!


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 12, 2016)

NYC Composer said:


> Nope. Another bleeding heart NY Jew lib'ral, ffs.



Oh God! No?!

I'm so sorry.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 12, 2016)

Money and power go hand in hand Larry.
Do you honestly think Bidens brother, who just partnered up with the guys had enough juice to ave the FBI grab him once inside the States, then prosecute him, without confiscating the assets...?
That's nothing though.
Wait till you see who El Chapo brings down with him.
The reason he wasn't ever really jailed is because of his connections.
Just wait to see who started this "sanctuary City" crap that spread across the country, all for the right price of course.

Even better is if Clinton does purchase all of the delegates and wins, Trump will expose the services she and Bill did for him, and how much they charge for their "public service".....

It's going to be a great year, well not for the Liberal voters or the economy, but for politics and people with the skills to make money, awesome times ahead.
In Vegas, California would pour into the State every Friday in 2007-2014.
Then their benefits ran out.....


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 12, 2016)

Jimmy, seriously- I love ya and I love arguing with you, but you'll have no credibility with me unil you stop taking that free stuff you got through your union, none of which you'd have if it wasn't for Commie lib'rals like my progenitors .


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 13, 2016)

So who is going to win in South Carolina and Nevada next week? Huh? 

Not having much of a clue what the politics are in these states I am guessing that Trump should do well and Hillary makes a come back.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 13, 2016)

The Clinton global network of corporations and billionaires has already purchased the delegates.

Bernie can only win by pointing out the corruption, lies and criminality of the gangsters he faces.

So far his unwillingness to even mention the subpeonas that target Clintons insulators tells me he is scared, or seeking a job as Ambassador to Denmark where everythings free.

Sicilian Godfathers were well insulated. Only an insider being plea bargained could bring down a Crime family.
Clinton isnt going down but I am sure Soros and the Foundation will pay any that do millions as they take Yoga and do post Graduate studies at a Federal Country Club.
Rich white Liberals dont go to jail.
But they do pardon any campaign donors who took the fall for them.
I cant wait to see who Obama pardons.
Mumia, Resko, all of Guantanamo.
Eric Holder sold these pardons for the Clintons, maybe he can come back and shake down people for millions again.
But Clinton gets the South with the 21st Century plantations. Even her accent will change reflecting the geographical location.
Nevada is a crap shoot.
Pretty much depends how much the Foundation gives to Harry Reids favorite charity.

Trump wins everything though.
He has already destroyed the GOP.
Even if he loses we all owe him for that successful endeavor.


----------



## snowleopard (Feb 13, 2016)

I have a hunch Trump will take both on the R side. The question is who takes second, and who drops out. The GOP simply has to get down to 3-4 candidates, hopefully before Super Tuesday (March 1). Having, say, Trump, Rubio, Cruz and Kasich on stage debating, will hopefully give us a lot more substance than what we've seen. Carson and Bush are done anyway. They need to get out of the way. I'd even argue Cruz needs to go (crazy, if smart, lunatic), and Trump as well (egomaniac riding a very strong anti-establishment wave), and the battle of the GOP should be between the very conservative TP ideals of Rubio, and the pragmatic center-right experience of Kasich. But Trump isn't going anywhere. In fact, he may lock up the nomination on Super Tuesday. 

On the Dem side, this is much more tricky. It seems that Sanders is both gaining ground as his core message resonates with a lot of common people, and young people, and as he's pushed by the establishment and even Hillary. But IMO him pushing Hillary has brought out the best in her and forced her to cut some of the rhetoric and talk in real-world solutions, at least some ideas. It would be best for the country (and party) if they split the two states, and moved through Super Tuesday both still in the race, pushing each other.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 13, 2016)

Having Trump face Sanders would be 2 new ways forward where compromise is a win for all Americans.
But then we'd miss out on watching rich white Liberalism crushed as Trump reveals the dirt he has from buying Liberals for decades.

If Trump loses the whole outsider movement fails.

Ideally watching an end to the billionaire controlled system is what I want.
Getting rid of Liberal and Conservative lawyer/middlemen is a great step in the right direction.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 13, 2016)

Baron, there is a lot riding on the African American vote. Bernie is trying to make inroads there and has secured some interesting endorsements (Harry Belafonte, former NAACP head Ben Jealous.) Al Sharpton may be in a kingmaker seat at the moment. He has not endorsed yet, but he's met with both. If he endorses Sanders, the tide could turn. If Bernie finishes a very strong second or, improbably, wins in South Carolina, this thing becomes a death match.

As to the Republicans, for me it's just a matter of watching with sick fascination to see if they pick the preening oligarch, the new Joe McCarthy or the pretty Robo-boy.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 13, 2016)

Larry that's great.

Hopefully Harry will sing Day-O at one of Bernie's rallies.

Yes I agree that Carson and Bush should probably give way, although I like Carson and his delivery is very calming and an interesting guy. Future Ambassador to Great Britain maybe? Whereas Bush could bore the bollocks off a donkey.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 13, 2016)

Harry's been an activist for 50 years. His endorsement carries weight for older African Americans. He's quite an impressive guy, actually.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 13, 2016)

Btw- judge Antonin Scalia just died. That is a huge deal.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 13, 2016)

Endorsements are useful no doubt about it. I assume he will be endorsing Bernie? But in the end Hillary won't be effected and will be the Democrat candidate. Unless of course the FBI decide to bring action against her via the email case. And even if they did, would it make any difference? Probably not.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 13, 2016)

Barack Hussein Obama, a man of color and hardly the Establishment candidate, was elected to the highest office in this land. Twice. Apparently, anything is possible in America- even an ancient Socialist Jew. It's amazing to me how short memories are around here.


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 13, 2016)

Very very big news indeed. First this, then Sanders is elected. Good things come in threes, so I can only assume the Knicks will win a championship, or real songwriting will experience a renaissance and we'll have a decade full of stones/Beatles/Coltrane quality music. 





NYC Composer said:


> Btw- judge Antonin Scalia just died. That is a huge deal.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 13, 2016)

Knicks championship?? A unicorn spotting is more likely.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## chimuelo (Feb 13, 2016)

Larry we voted Obama in because he was not the establishment.
Once he arrived we see that the same billionaires from Liberal establishment had even more power.

Establishment now is defined as whoever is backed by the same billionaires that bought the last administration.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 13, 2016)

...as opposed to the new billionaire who will rape and plunder with the best of them, and hand the spoils to the best ass kissers.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 13, 2016)

You think she's corrupt and a liar. I think Trump is an opportunist, a bigot, a narcissist and a rich kid from the day he was born. Man, it's sure great in America when you can start with nothing and...oh wait.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 13, 2016)

Why do you Liberals get all emotional and dramatic when Trumps name is mentioned.
Brings back those wonderous frothing days of Sarah Palin.

Why did Trump decide to quit buying Liberals and run himself...?
Cant figure that one out yet.
But Bernie doesnt take money for sex. He could stand up to Trump in the general.
But any rich white Liberal must be terrified of having thier cell numbers and cancelled checks held up by Trump for all to see.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 13, 2016)

Well Trump took millions and turned it into billions.
The wealthy whites you worship took trillions and couldnt even create jobs.
I think I'll go with a winner instead of more losers.


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 13, 2016)

Jimmy think about this for a minute. Take it out of your usual context of assuming that the whole thing is rigged. Just focus on those two people. You would want Sara Palin or Trump in a position to make important decisions for the future of the country? War/peace, choosing supreme court justices, appointing department heads?


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 13, 2016)

And more fun. This has been going on since I was a kid. Being a Knick fan has become like being a Cubs or (until last decade) a Red Sox fan. Kind of makes you dig in your heels, in a masochistic kind of way, I guess.

Not unlike being a progressive in Reagan/post-Reagan America, come to think of it. Maybe there's a connection. There won't be a successful progressive movement in America until the Knicks win another championship. 



NYC Composer said:


> Knicks championship?? A unicorn spotting is more likely.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 13, 2016)

Well, speaking for all liberals everywhere, we all wonder why you like to suck the rich little toes of privilege, as if you're gonna get any. We also wonder (I asked everyone, we all agree) what it is that you find so attractive about bully boys full of phony toughness. My mom could kick Trump's candyass, but he's all ready to send thousands of boys and girls to the Muddled East with no plan whatsoever. Now, THAT'S winning!

Btw Jimmy, about that free stuff from the Commie Union again...


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Feb 14, 2016)

As long as the public stays as retarted as is, the trajectory towards global collapse continues. Meanwhile, the military industrial complex is laughing all the way to the bank, while the bank is laughing at the tax payer, of course, and politicos laugh even harder at the electorate. Social contracts were broken up with the new area of shadow tyrants influencing policy makers. The retarded public does not understand the economics of war, they remain in Plato's cave. This fragile, ultra thin layer that separates us from barbarism, civilisation, is crumbling under the force applied by those who profit from the conflicts they continue to sow.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks for the emotional lift, G.R. Excuse me- I have to go commit hara-kiri now. Goodbye.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 14, 2016)

Dont really want Bernie or Trump, but rather see the corrupt system making them viable candidates crash and burn.

The reason I like Palin is because she pisses off frothing Liberals and keeps Tina Fey in the limelight.

Lets face it, Tina needs Sarah and loves mocking her because she is perfect and only Tina can bring brainwashed Liberals and Conservatives together for a laugh.

What free stuff Larry?
Be specific otherwise I assume you speak of Federal Liberal Unions that rip off tax payers.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 14, 2016)

Yanno, pensions, benefits.

(I'm now speaking from the grave, as G.R.'s upbeat assessment has motivated me to go offworld.)


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Feb 15, 2016)

NYC Composer said:


> (I'm now speaking from the grave, as G.R.'s upbeat assessment has motivated me to go offworld.)



See? That's the problem with him! He doesn't even shut up when 6 feet under. 

Nah, but seriously, the global situation is getting worse, rapidly! 

The public is sold the new (old) bogeyman very easy. In Europe they forcefeed you with the bad Russian picture, again, and sadly the public is swallowing the pill. In the US, as with previous, it is the 58th quadrennial, let the spectacles begin, and well even the blind can see how deeply fundamentalist and racists the US really is. Obama is the anti christ, and of course, a muslim and not a real american, and Trump is a winner who knows what he is doing, Clinton, Sanders and what have you not. Panem et circensis, or in the american version, bingo and burgers, or in Europe it's talkshows and potato chips. That is not a cynical description it is reality.

Meanwhile, 2008 aftershocks are rebalancing global power structures swiftly. Historically, similar had happened before, inbetween the both WW, the british pound sterling was on the decline, and the US dollar on the rise, but the crux was, neither was dominant.

That's what's coming down the pipe, again, but this time not between GBP and USD, but USD and RMB, chinese renminbi.

Now raise from the dead my friend, you have some music to compose.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 15, 2016)

:::still speaking from the void:::

G.R., my friend, I have two words for you- so what?
If all that is going on, if the forces of evil are coalescing and preparing to destroy us all, I say dance like you just don't care, because, well, so what? If there's no path forward, might as well just celebrate the end times in Bacchanalian revel til the last.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Feb 15, 2016)

The greatest ally of the handful that shape the future of our world is the ignorance of the consumerist. The boom-bust and the super cycles (Minsky) are neither a coincidence nor a natural law, but the latter has been hammered into the public conscience with great success. They are just a wrench in the toolbox of the establishment, and inequality and disenfranchisement, they do go hand in hand. Education and free thinking, they became the greatest contradiction of our times with corporates and their sticky fingers deep into the system.

Just sharing my own conclusions and thoughts here, if they should bore you to death, as it seems, so be it.

P.S. IMHO We are approaching the end of such a super cycle with the current chinese development. Super Cycle: http://www.boeckler.de/pdf/p_imk_wp_5_2009.pdf


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 15, 2016)

Subsidising everyone else's personal debt is another thing.


----------



## Hannes_F (Feb 15, 2016)

G.R. Baumann said:


> As long as the public stays as retarted as is, the trajectory towards global collapse continues. Meanwhile, the military industrial complex is laughing all the way to the bank, while the bank is laughing at the tax payer, of course, and politicos laugh even harder at the electorate. Social contracts were broken up with the new area of shadow tyrants influencing policy makers. The retarded public does not understand the economics of war, they remain in Plato's cave. This fragile, ultra thin layer that separates us from barbarism, civilisation, is crumbling under the force applied by those who profit from the conflicts they continue to sow.



Yes to all. How close we are to barbarism is obvious if we observe how violent language has become even in small everyday matters.

What we need are practical, small steps that mankind can walk, not jump. Because too drastic demands tend to discourage many of those that are still caring. To break those steps down is the task of the more insightful.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 15, 2016)

Offering any path forward is preferable to the "another brick in the wall" theory. The forces suggested in G.R.'s gloom and doom screeds are simply implacable and unstoppable. Guy Fawkes masks, anyone?

Can't we even get a moment or two of Marxist forwardism? "We must put the means of production into the hands of the people" or some such?


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Feb 15, 2016)

Hannes_F said:


> What we need are practical, small steps that mankind can walk, not jump. Because too drastic demands tend to discourage many of those that are still caring. To break those steps down is the task of the more insightful.



Unfortunately, it appears to me as if in matters of politics, there is a great majority jumping already, not only to conclusions, but franticly from one foot to the other, ready to make some really big leaps. From earlier times of my personal life, I always have that simple question in the back of my mind, "cui bono?".

Who benefits from such "permanent crisis" that was instilled upon societies starting 2008?

If we allow this little bit of civilisation, our forefathers sacrifised so much for, to be taken away in a heart beat, the consequences for generations to follow, our children, will be an extremely unfortunate sequence of events, to put it mildly, avoiding epic pictures. Political fragmentation is evident across the spectrum.

The most drastic demand is the call to arms, demanding more military involvement and higher military expenditures. It seems to me that, as drastic as it is, this is not discouraging the many, on the contrary, sadly.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 15, 2016)

"cui bono" has always been evident in civilization since the beginning of humanity. The larger, stronger, more rapacious, the shaman, the king, the Czar, the revolutionary zealot, the industrialist, on and on. In what way does the militarism of today match World War 1 or 2 in casualty figures?

What you're describing is not revelatory.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Feb 15, 2016)

NYC Composer said:


> What you're describing is not revelatory.



Precisely, it is long known.

As for your question


NYC Composer said:


> In what way does the militarism of today match World War 1 or 2 in casualty figures?



You must have excogitative reason beyond my understanding for serving me a question with the answer already inherent.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 15, 2016)

Well then, your notion of things getting exponentially worse in the world over time is also "excogitative".

Look, G.R. I don't disagree with the content of the bulk of your analyses, I just want to know one thing-what is the point of it all? Is it your intent to document the demise of civilization on a forum? To what end? Do you intend to post while Rome burns?

Tell us what you're personally doing to improve your corner of the world. Suggest things that others can do. Stop cursing the darkness-light a candle, or at least rub two sticks together and try to create a spark. Illuminate.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 15, 2016)

I agree things are getting bad all over.
I see ISIS terrorists in my soup.
Bought 1500 Wise Food meals and buried them at my Summer encampment at Marlette Lake in the Sierras. Having a Trout Hatchery there is vital.

But trying to not appear paranoid while shopping in my Chem Bio suit at the Mall is becoming increasingly annoying as I thought after the 1st detainment, they would know me and leave me be.
But the turnover for mall cops is high since they are gun free zones and I think the pay is 9.00 bucks an hour.
But they keep grabbing asking me to take off my mask and show ID.
I keep it in my velcro Ranger patch pouch for rapid deployment.

Same questions too like why are you wearing such offensive clothing and I assure them its a chem bio suit for defensive measures as Director Brennan has warned us about.

I guess they think Im crazy but surely an attack will come in Q3 2016.
Our enemies have already started in 2008, 2010, 2012 2014 so I am not paranoid.
The pattern is obvious.

Excuse me gents.
I have to rotate my Claymore Mines.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Feb 16, 2016)

NYC Composer:

As you obviosuly feel an urge to intercept every word I say, grade it as superfluous, mark it as not revelatory, demand proof of activism or solutions, topping it all off, asking impertinent rhetorical questions, yeah well, I'd better leave this thread. 

You can sit down again NYC Composer.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 16, 2016)

Jeez. Now I'm impertinent. So much for world peace.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 16, 2016)

Hey fuck you guys right off the bat. I started this thread and if anyone is calling anyone impertinent round here....
*
IT'LL BE [email protected]!*


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 16, 2016)

This is a great international thread.
And Baron allowed us to try and solve world issues without scolding us to stay on topic.
His wish is my command...


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 16, 2016)

Baron- relax. Your blood pressure. Tsk.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 18, 2016)

So according to the Pope, Donald Trump is not a Christian. 

Calling bs on the Pope here. I just wish heads of churches wouldn't go round embarassing people with crass judgements they shouldn't even utter.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 18, 2016)

I thought you were a Papist, Baron?


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 18, 2016)

Pope is a jerkov too as he snapped at a "selfish" follower in Mexico.
Selfish...?
A little egotistical to call a parishioner selfish, after standing in long lines and getting trampled on just to see his AssHolyiness....


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm a Hitchensian anti-theist, but I love this Pope! (as much as an antitheist can I guess)


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 18, 2016)

It's really Rudy Gulliani with a cap and robe..


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 18, 2016)

Rudy wears dresses anyway doesn't he? Not that there's anything wrong with that... I don't pay a whole lot of attention to Popes in general (except my wife and her family, that's her last name) This Pope seems so much more progressive and thoughtful than the last guy, wouldn't ya say?


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 18, 2016)

The last Pope called the Iraq war a crime against humanity.
Even though Hussein killed more Muslims than the NeoCons did.
But within a month child molesting Clergymen became front page news week after week for a year. So they decided to be less political.

The new Pope isn't progressive.
He just has a stick up his butt thats broke.

I'm shocked he insults everybody while the Drug Cartels get a free pass.
Maybe El Chapo did the Corleone with the Vatican.

The Vatican might be helping big Governments by creating division amongst Christians, like we see with Muslims.

Governance always succeeds as long as Sheepfights exist.
When people start uniting division MUST intervene.
As there would be need for a ruling class that knows what's best for those little people without conflict, debt.
Debt creates slaves.


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm not defending the institution, I'm saying this guy is more progressive than the last guy. 

He's spoken out on climate change, weapons manufacturers, gay rights (kind of) not a big fan of capitalism and the enslavement of the poor. I'd say he's a lot more progressive than the last guy. 

And you're take is he's got a stick up his ass? I think your right wing tail feathers are showing Jimmy.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 18, 2016)

I am very progressive.
I get better all the time.
Learn new material every week.
Program new sounds, new ideas are canvassed.

I dont like a progressive Pope and dislike politicians claiming theyre progressive.
To me they simply wish to increase the size of their flocks.
I like it when no new laws are passed.
And Popes promising people a better life in heaven.
What a crock of shit.

When Hugh Hefner dies and somebody says hes in a better place theyre out of their fucking minds.

He lived in Mansion House West.
It doesnt get any better than that.


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 18, 2016)

I don't know. Hearing that from a pope was a breath of fresh air to me. Like I said, I'm not defending the institution, I'm saying he sounds like a step in the right direction. I assume that the vatican power brokers can't wait till he can be replaced. But a Pope saying 'who am I to judge'? That was poetry. Sounded downright humanist to me!


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 18, 2016)

I hate it when Popes get all reasonable. It messes up my worldview and gives me a headache.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 18, 2016)

Yeah, no shit.
Id rather know I bang my neighbors wife, then be forgiven.
I hate banging her again until Ive been cleared for the first sin.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 19, 2016)

NYC Composer said:


> I thought you were a Papist, Baron?



Larry.

Larry Larry Larry.

When it comes to dealing with exorcism you don't call in a Rabbi. A Rabbi wouldn't even make the lowliest demon walk with a fucking limp.
You call in a Roman Catholic every time! Don't you watch your own Hollywood movies Lawrence?

That's all good.

But even Popes need to stay out of other people's politics. Telling Americans what they should and shouldn't do politically is crass. I think the Vatican pulled in a peasant on this one.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 19, 2016)

Incidentally, I just noticed that was my 666th message on this board. Go figure!


Rapidly going to 667 if you don't mind.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 19, 2016)

A papist AND superstitious- how unusual!

Yes, the whole Jew thing is also troubling when trying to keep vampires at bay. By the time you manage to make the sign of the Star of David, the damn thing has you by the throat and is rapidly exsanguinating you. This gave me nightmares as a child.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 19, 2016)

All religion may be construed as being built on superstition. 

Anyway Larryy, making signs is no good. You have to throw the bloody thing. Throw it! Don't stand there making signs! Star of David? Think of it as a Kung Fu throwing device in demonic situations. You need too many hands and fingers trying to make complicated signs like that in what could only be milliseconds between you and eternal damnation. What?

Too much television Larry. That's your trouble.


----------



## JonFairhurst (Feb 19, 2016)

Ha! I had never thought of the difficulties Jewish kids have when they first watch certain, old horror movies. "What? I need a cross to stay alive. We don't have any crosses in our house!... Mom, do we have any garlic in the kitchen?"


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 19, 2016)

Oh Christ yes!

You've got Count Yorga up your ass and you start waving a Star of David at him, that's not even gonna make his eyes water. That's like using gentian violet on a bad case of crabs.

You need a Cross! If you want to stop the Count, and you're using Star of David's, Count me Out!

If you wanna get ahead against these guys, a Cross is your only hope. 

Don't feel embarrassed about going into your local Catholic shop if you're Jewish. They won't eat you...well they might. Just ask for a cross and you'll find quite a variety on offer.

Here endeth this advert sponsored by Fine Oak Furnishngs & Co.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 19, 2016)

Rightthen.

I've rejected the hoary ancient superstitions of my Chosen forebears so I might as well get me a cross just in case. Additionally, a heavy wooden one would be good for bashing in the skulls of would be burglars.

Umm...but efficacy-wise...don't you have to have actual faith to drive back the (non human) creatures of the night?


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 19, 2016)

Negative.
God has always been into precious metals.
Silver replaces the lack of faith and the heathens only require wood driven into thier heart.

Im pretty sure the old Jewish cats would have accepted Christ as the savior, but that get that Fat Cats on Wall Street schtick he did to the money lenders at Solomons Temple was the straw that broke the Camels back.

A life without Silver or Gold was considered heracy.

Most Jewish cats I know have precious metals embedded into thier surnames.

Which reminds me I have to pay my CPA.
His surname is of Yiddish delicacies and precious metals.

Henry Silverbagel..


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 19, 2016)

The God of the Jews does not cotton to disrespect. Best be careful Jimmy, as he has been know to bring His giant foot down on the heads of heathens such as yourself.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 19, 2016)

I fear the God of Israel.
Everytime those foul sons of Ishmael unite against Judea they are beaten from the field and doomed to eternal battle amongst themselves.
There is no mercy when such power is challenged....


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 19, 2016)

I am remembering my time at the Catholic Charities woking mans program in 1994.
I just survived my first divorce and was waiting for my share of equity. Never being broke before and waiting for permission to solicit work from the Union I chose to work for food and shelter there.
Transferring to the Las Vegas local always requires you suffer for months on the B List.
So I shovelled gravel for landscapers, moved furniture and demo'd drywall.
Most there were alcoholics and degenerate gamblers.
Bunks with big white bags of dirty laundry and smelley snoring men was very motivational.

But amongst these losers was a guy I have never forgotten. He was a good worker and never spoke.
But we often got tips for doing good work and the bar on the corner got every dollar every night.
This quiet chap came to life after a couple tippers and a beer.
He would quote religious texts with his really loud Charleston Heston voice every few minutes and we cried from laughter.
I still remember the foul sons of Ishmael line from my Bible studies st the pub.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 28, 2016)

Wow! Hillary beats Bernie in SC! Massive surprise there.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 28, 2016)

No surprise a real Liberal gets pushed aside so wealthy whites can maintain their power and investment structure.

A Samoan-American I admire from Hawaii named Tulsi Gabbard has criticized the rich white Liberals for their corrupt bull shit and quit her DNC post.
She cites the corruption, how Wasserman-Shultz rigs the game (Clintons paid for her kids college tuitions) and makes it easy for the fake Liberals to continue their failed policies bankrupting the middle class. (poor people tend to vote more when you buy them things)

I've spoken of her here before but nobody replied as she is young and overlooked, which is what happens when newcomers don't kiss the rich white leadership in the fake Liberal party.

Pelosi and others will not fund her future elections for dare speaking back to white folks.
We've seen this over and over.

Ms. Gabbard also criticized Hillary and Obama's wars in the Middle East, all 4 wars we are fighting that we aren't seeing on Liberal media.
She spoke out years ago and continues to.
She says funding the very people she and her fellow soldiers ( a liberal that actually served her country) fought against in Syria is a huge mistake.
Naturally she was ignored, she warned about Putin stepping in.
She has been right on every example of the current policy failures, and exposes how Clinton accepts Sunni money, so she does what she's told.
State Dept. emails have pretty much exposed the conflicts of interest on 30 billion dollar arms deals, etc.

As usual wealthy Liberals, their investors and clients decide which candidate they will get.
There's no sense having a fair election that might cause investors discomfort, and even extra money trying to bribe an expanded leadership base.

Even the fake audiences at GOP debates have been exposed by the Donald.

Bernie and Trump ARE the only choice the people could make.
Most Liberals are poor though, and Hillary does make a strong case that she would be able to give more away than Bernies fantasy sweepstakes could ever possibly do.

Liberal voters will clack their hooves all the way up until Trump defeats them soundly in a landslide election by a candidate for the middle class.
First one since the 60s I believe.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 28, 2016)

Jimmy, I'll bet you a bottle of decent Irish whiskey that Hillary wins. You need to take a harder look at the demographics, bro.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 29, 2016)

I told you. No more brownie points for Bernie after his win. He's just not going to beat Hillary. I've told you this already!

And that will turn out to be difficult for Trump if he gets nominated. Against Bernie, he would have been almost sure fired. Much more difficult for Trump against Hillary. And also, it may not be Trumps day when either Cruz or Rubio drop out anyway. Super Tuesday will decide quite a lot.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 29, 2016)

Larry I don't care who wins the election.
Americans have already won by witnessing the corruption and lies used to select their candidates for them.
The Millennials will be the largest group in the next election.
I have faith in their judgment.

It's all of us older stupid Sheep who were dumb enough to think we had a voice in the process that need to become the minority.
I am already surprised Bernie and Trump did as well as they did.
Trumps' conquering of the Liberal fake media was brilliant, he did a great job too at exposing Fox and other "conservative" outlets.

Hillary is the last of the NeoCons.

The sooner these folks stop meddling around in their wars abroad the better off we will be.
Obama should have never listened to her.
Her Libyan adventure snowballed into Syria causing a regional catastrophe.

To have this failed thinking continue is beyond comprehension.
But if she wins of course I support her.
I just pray she loses her ass and does the right thing and enjoy being a real Grandmother instead of grabbing the child from a Nanny for a photo op.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 29, 2016)

Well then, I rescind my offer of a friendly wager. Hmmmph.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 29, 2016)

OK, but I'll buy you a bottle of your choice, and I want Jager.
I can't do an 8 ball anymore unless I have a bottle of Jager to chase it down with.

But a gentlemens bet is fine, sounds like fun too.

I am betting Hillary doesn't win though, doesn't matter if the GOP has a Hispanic, black, white or Indian racist as it's choice to battle the wealthy whites with.

Cheers until then,.
Tippers for me when I once again prove my worthiness to remain among us.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Mar 1, 2016)

After tonight, my gut feeling is Bernie stands down.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 1, 2016)

I pray he fights the wealthy white Liberals.
But at the end of the day, if he loses, we lose.
If Trump loses, we lose.
It's that simple.

Sheep have a difficult time grasping the fact that lawyers in DC sell themselves to the highest bidders.
This is common knowledge.
The information on who invests and owns these lawyers is what requires research.
After researching the investors, it's clear to see they invest in both Super Pac structures, while publicly donating to the lawyer they really want.
But this Hedge bet ensures the favors keep coming regardless of which Crime Family wins the fake election.

I will miss my weekly Jack Weaver emails when Bernie caves into the wealthy whites.
My only chance at getting rid of all of these dirtbags is to go with Trump and be called a racist.

I guess me and my black, Mexican and white racist friends will have fun watching Liberal slaves and Sheep whining about their hurt feelings, etc.

Crack open a Beer and have a laugh at these pathetic losers, who just might win if enough Sheep are herded into the various Voting polls and pastures.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Mar 10, 2016)

It is a funny thing indeed, deserving to open a lovely 7.5% Altenmünster Maibock. The irony is evident in many countries throughout EU and USA, it is turkeys voting for christmas.

Your vote is important they are told. 

It is not! Democracy has left the building in 2008 already. The really important decisions are not left to the useless shower of politicos alone anymore, but are decided for them instead! The public of course is to believe that there is a working democracy with checks and balances still in place.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 10, 2016)

So Al Gore would have led the U.S. into Iraq as well. Hmmm.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 10, 2016)

G.R.Baumann is correct though Larry.
Wealthy White Liberals use their Super Delegates to select candidates for the commoners.
If they don't like the popular vote trends they step in and purchase these lobbyists, former lobbyists, Governors, Senators and even investors.

Just watch as Bernie moves forward trying to free the slaves and Government dependents by offering single payer health care, free education, etc.
The whites cannot allow these voters to have a say so in their lives, that takes resources and money out of their pockets.
There's absolutely no advantage to handing their slaves options to leave their Liberal Ghettos.

If our brothas' from Europe can see this I can't understand why Americans still fantasize about having a candidate of their choosing.

Sanders and Trump are the only 2 choices the people have at this point and we already see Conservatives and multinational corporations having meetings on how they can take away the peoples choice.
The more fake democracy they see the more they support Trump.
Naturally this will bring racism and other non issues to the front as a vote for Trump means Hitler and the KKK will rule over minorities.
A vote for Bernie means the collapse of an empire as there's no money, even though they find trillions to waste every year paying billions to
foreign investors like the Canadian website developers, the Russian billioniares that own our Uranium Mines, etc.

I don't fight it as I do just fine without wealthy white Liberals "helping" me, and Conservatives are basically Liberals who don't hide their love of Wall Street and Big Banks, Big Insurance, etc.

I would love to see the people actually have a say so in their future, and if Bernie gets beat by these unelected officials, that leaves Trump as the only choice of the people.
But branding him as the man to usher in WW3 and hater of blacks, Hispanics, Asians and Indians is what we can expect to see as a last ditch effort to shame voters.
It will not work, they know this, so they will make sure wealthy white Hillary and Bill win just to make sure people do not send their choice to the Oval Office.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 10, 2016)

Hey check out the great line of shit we are hearing right now about how great things are and the Trump supporters will ruin Earth...

What a joke. No known journalists are there, and I never saw any of these "reporters" before, as they read off the questions Obama and Canadian Prime Ministers handlers allowed to be asked....

And people wonder why we'd rather watch Sanders and Jorge ask tough questions of the wealthy whites choice, or see Trump showing us his Steaks and Champagne....


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 13, 2016)

I wonder why Trump didn't offer a special election "two for one" deal on his branded products. Coulda been a majorly profitable day.

"But wait, there's more!"


----------



## Baron Greuner (Mar 13, 2016)

2 questions for Americans today.

Why is possibly one of the worst US Presidents in US history suddenly overtly meddling in our EU affairs? And..

Why has no one in Germany shot Angela Merkel for making the worse God awful shit mess in Europe since WW2?

And why doesn't someone in England tell the women in Scotland she can have Scottish independence without bothering with another vote?

That's 3 questions.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 13, 2016)

1) It's what they do to distract people from their failed philosophical adventures in social experiments abroad.
Can't blame Bush anymore since he's been gone for 7 years.

2) Probably hard to get a gun unless you're an ISIS fighter or sympathizer.

3) Where's Scotland? Sorry I went to public school and was trained to borrow money from wealthy white Liberals to sustain their world of Unicorns and Glitter.....but from one of my over anaylisis classes is it safe to assume it's a land where Scot's live...?


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 13, 2016)

Saw a comedy skit last night that had me roaring.
Father has a daughter educated in Union day care centers.
She brings home a green haired skater drop out to piss off her dad, doesn't work.
She then brings home a black rapper in a low rider Crenshaw style. Dads cool with it.
Frustrated beyond belief she then brings home an ISIS sympathizer and finally gets a reaction...
He shoots him.

Well it's much better seen played out on the stage, even the music was perfectly selected.
It was in the Community Theater across the river from the Casinos.
A pretty little city on the Ohio River.

I sure miss Vegas...


----------



## Baron Greuner (Mar 13, 2016)

I thought you lived is Las Vegas.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 13, 2016)

Nashville area atm.
Really nice change of pace, but my contractual agreement ended 6 months ago.
Started resuscitating former Rock Gods and have had good success.
Going to take this idea back to Vegas where they can overdose on drugs there from the drastic increase in pay.
Winter '16 will be the last season here in Farmland.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Mar 13, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> Sanders and Trump are the only 2 choices the people have at this point and we already see Conservatives and multinational corporations having meetings on how they can take away the peoples choice.



....triggers Adorno in my line of thought, I am biased, as I am leaning towards Frankfurt school of critical theory with Adorno, Habermas, Fromm, Horkheimer etc. anyways, and who might be much more valid to read today than he was back in his time already.

http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/adorno/

..."freedom would be not to choose between black and white but to abjure such prescribed choices." ...


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Mar 13, 2016)

"Super Sunday' in Germany... I know... small country, however, extreme nationalist party Afd made significant gains.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/14/world/europe/germany-elections.html?ref=world&_r=0


----------



## Baron Greuner (Mar 13, 2016)

Small village in Germany that's been there forever and Merkel sticks 750 immigrants from Afganistan and Syria in there without asking anyone if this is what they want? Of course the Afd is going to do well. I liked what the leader said about shooting illegal immigrants. She makes a very good point.

The trouble for Germany since WW2 is this inherent fear of seemingly appearing to be too right wing. This is something that fortunately for all of us, they now seem to be coming to terms with and allowing themselves not to be constantly influenced by past events.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 13, 2016)

I believe the new Germany should conduct rational immigration policy, but Baron, excuse me very much for wishing them to continue being influenced by past events.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Mar 13, 2016)

They should not.

Larry are you saying that we here in England give a shit about our past 1000 year old history? We do not. If we allowed to be constantly reminded of the things this country has got up to over 1500 years we would be completely stultified.

How about what the allied countries allowed to happen to Germany after WW1? We allowed them to go over a precipice by not helping them to rebuild. Instead, they finished up with rampant inflation and Christ knows what else. That mistake was NOT repeated after WW2. Go figure.
They should have finished Merkel off years ago instead getting bogged down with her particular pseudo communist views.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 13, 2016)

As a Jew, I prefer that Germany consider the events of 80 years ago, Baron. As a Briton, you may prefer what you like, but unless you enjoy your major city bombed into rubble, I find your position curious, at least as to what you're perfectly aware I'm referring to.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 13, 2016)

G.R. Baumann said:


> "Super Sunday' in Germany... I know... small country, however, extreme nationalist party Afd made significant gains.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/14/world/europe/germany-elections.html?ref=world&_r=0



Globalization is great for globalists.
Just like fornication is great for fornicators.....

Meanwhile people are asked to do more and more for less. No problem.
But then it becomes assumed this is acceptable so the process gets repeated.

Therein lies the problem.
Kindness is mistaken for weakness.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Mar 13, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Of course the Afd is going to do well.* I liked what the leader said about shooting illegal immigrants.** She makes a very good point.*



So you do? Guess you are first in line then! Come on then, grab one and load some hollow points to target families trying to escpae a war! It's easy, take a deep breath and pull the trigger....feeling better already?

Only people who never experienced the hellhole that war is can jabber such a blatant bullshit.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 13, 2016)

I agree with Georg. You had me shaking my head with that one, Jimmy.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 13, 2016)

I think he's talking about Baron.
I don't advocate shooting anyone.

I'm only commenting on what globalists are doing for themselves as they try to save all of us.
I just need to be saved from them and their endless parade of crisis.
Right out of old Rockefellars playbook too.

Check out his autobiography sometime.
The guy is better than Nostradumbass....


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 13, 2016)

Fck me. Sorry- my bad, Jimmy.


----------

